# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  The Morgan Brothers: Justin, Brody & Mason

## Pantherboy

Sunday Telegraph (Sydney Confidential) article saying James Stewart, Jackson Heyward & Orpheus Pledger begin filming next week as the trio of Morgan brothers: Justin, Brody & Mason.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...-1227635050696

It is also worth mentioning that another new character, Dr Tori, to be played by Penny McNamee (see separate thread), will also have the surname Morgan. A sister for the 3 new brothers............? or perhaps a wife of one of them........?

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), lizann (06-12-2015), Perdita (06-12-2015), TaintedLove (06-12-2015), tammyy2j (07-12-2015)

----------


## lizann

braxton replacements, are they all bad boys

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), snowbear (13-08-2016), Topaz (17-06-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> braxton replacements, are they all bad boys


From the article, they are at least expecting the inevitable comparison with the Braxtons, but they seem to be trying to emphasise that they will have a different "dynamic" (I see one of them is a chef). I will believe that when I see it, but will keep an open mind till then. You would think that at least one of them may be a "bad egg"? (the stocky looking one in the middle of the picture, a possible candidate??). We will see.

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), lizann (07-12-2015), Perdita (07-12-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> From the article, they are at least expecting the inevitable comparison with the Braxtons, but they seem to be trying to emphasise that they will have a different "dynamic" (I see one of them is a chef). I will believe that when I see it, but will keep an open mind till then. You would think that at least one of them may be a "bad egg"? (the stocky looking one in the middle of the picture, a possible candidate??). We will see.


chef probably means they will take over angelos since kyle and ricky are rumored to be leavingh

----------


## bobdaoeach

> From the article, they are at least expecting the inevitable comparison with the Braxtons, but they seem to be trying to emphasise that they will have a different "dynamic" (I see one of them is a chef). I will believe that when I see it, but will keep an open mind till then. You would think that at least one of them may be a "bad egg"? (the stocky looking one in the middle of the picture, a possible candidate??). We will see.


chef probably means they will take over angelos since kyle and ricky are rumored to be leavingh

----------


## tammyy2j

James Stewart is very very very nice to look at  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), lellygurl (22-12-2015), lizann (09-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> James Stewart is very very very nice to look at


I am looking forward to him joining H&A. He was great on "Packed to the Rafters" & he was also in the ABC (Channel 2) drama series "Hiding" earlier this year. I am not sure if you guys in the UK have seen this/will see this series over there, but if you get a chance, it is well worth the watch. It is about a family that is forced to go into the Federal Witness protection Program & relocate to another city (to Sydney from the Gold Coast) when the father (James Stewart) is arrested after a failed drug deal. They go into witness protection in exchange for the father (Stewart) giving evidence against his former employer, a big crime boss (who is played by Marcus Graham who played Roo's ex Harvey Ryan on H&A!! Stewarts's son is also played by Lincoln Younes, who of course played Casey on H&A!!

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2015), lizann (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (08-12-2015), Wolves (28-03-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Dailymail article: James Stewart has started filming (& there is speculation now that Penny McNamee's character (Dr Tori) will play his wife)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Bay-soap.html

----------

Kim04 (12-01-2016), lizann (09-12-2015), Perdita (09-12-2015), tammyy2j (09-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

TV Week has said that Tori (Penny McNamee) will be the sister. Under the heading "The Bay is set for a shake up with the arrival of the Morgan family", they mention "............The Morgan family are four siblings who will hit Summer Bay in mid 2016. James Stewart will play the eldest of the bunch, which also includes Tori (Penny McNamee), Brody (Jackson Heywood) and Mason (Orpheus Pledger). "I can't wait for Summer Bay to meet Justin Morgan & his family," James, 40, says. The four new stars began filming scenes this month."

----------

Dazzle (14-12-2015), Perdita (15-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

The Morgan brothers



Instagram.com/Homeandawayrulez

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016), TaintedLove (08-01-2016), Topaz (26-02-2016), wells (09-01-2016), Wolves (28-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

A new love interest for Nate. I wonder if he'll actually stick with this one?

----------

TaintedLove (08-01-2016), tammyy2j (08-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> A new love interest for Nate. I wonder if he'll actually stick with this one?


Hi Dazzle. I think this rumour may be based on a single photo posted online recently of Tori just talking to Nate down at the beach (& she has a big smile on her face, while Nate has his back/is side on to the camera). I haven't seen any other photos/evidence of them together at this stage, so it remains to be seen whether they do actually get "involved". We will see. Also, rather than them getting together, I have seen some people speculate that having Tori coming in as a new doctor may actually be a sign that Nate may be on his way out i.e. on the assumption that they won't be having two full time doctors cast on the show at the same time, for long.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016), tammyy2j (08-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Also, rather than them getting together, I have seen some people speculate that having Tori coming in as a new doctor may actually be a sign that Nate may be on his way out i.e. on the assumption that they won't be having two full time doctors cast on the show at the same time, for long.


That seems quite possible.  Nate's been in Summer Bay for a while now, so Kyle Pryor is likely to be thinking about trying to "crack Hollywood".

----------

Pantherboy (08-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> That seems quite possible.  Nate's been in Summer Bay for a while now, so Kyle Pryor is likely to be thinking about trying to "crack Hollywood".


If Nate is leaving, I`ll be sorry to see him go.But good luck to him with Hollywood beckoning if that`s his choice.

My fave doctor in H&A history the past 10 years was Sid.

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> If Nate is leaving, I`ll be sorry to see him go.But good luck to him with Hollywood beckoning if that`s his choice.
> 
> My fave doctor in H&A history the past 10 years was Sid.


I used to like Nate but then he turned into a prat changing his partners like socks so good riddance to him

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), lizann (09-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> If Nate is leaving, I`ll be sorry to see him go.But good luck to him with Hollywood beckoning if that`s his choice.
> 
> My fave doctor in H&A history the past 10 years was Sid.


I liked Rachel Armstrong too but Sid was lovely too .. miss him and his family

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016), lizann (08-01-2016), Pantherboy (08-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Agreed about Sid. He was a very good character and I was sorry to see him go.

I've gone off Nate recently too. Nothing to do with Kyle Pryor (who I like) but to do with the increasingly shabby way Nate treats his girlfriends.

----------

Pantherboy (08-01-2016), Perdita (08-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Agreed about Sid. He was a very good character and I was sorry to see him go.
> 
> I've gone off Nate recently too. Nothing to do with Kyle Pryor (who I like) but to do with the increasingly shabby way Nate treats his girlfriends.



I agree Dazzle. The way he treated Kat was pretty heartless wasn`t it. And he didn`t even seem all that guilty about it either. But as they say ...."what goes around comes around" when Ricky dumps him to be with Brax...allegedly.

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2016), lizann (09-01-2016), Pantherboy (09-01-2016), SoapsJSK (09-01-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Agreed about Sid. He was a very good character and I was sorry to see him go.
> 
> I've gone off Nate recently too. Nothing to do with Kyle Pryor (who I like) but to do with the increasingly shabby way Nate treats his girlfriends.



I agree Dazzle. The way he treated Kat was pretty heartless wasn`t it. And he didn`t even seem all that guilty about it either. But as they say ...."what goes around comes around" when Ricky dumps him to be with Brax...allegedly.

----------


## TaintedLove

I forgot to mention.....it was good to see that the writers/producers created a new family with a nice Welsh name.
Diolch yn fawr
 :Big Grin:

----------

Pantherboy (09-01-2016), Perdita (09-01-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

A DailyMail article with pictures of some "drama" coming up for one of the Morgan Brothers. I don't know about the bit where they say it is supposedly a gunshot wound though....

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ving-soap.html

----------

Perdita (25-02-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Another DailyMail article re the Morgan brothers. Again, DailyMail  basically speculating possible scenarios based on a number of photos (with more police drama!!).

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

And also another article titled "What's happened to Summer Bay?.............how Home and Away has changed". I wasn't sure where to post this article as it is more of a general article about how H&A has "evolved", including a number of old photos, but it also includes a couple of the spoiler alert type pictures about the Morgan Bros (from the previous 2 articles), so I have also put it on this thread.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ngs-crime.html

----------

Perdita (25-02-2016), Topaz (26-02-2016)

----------


## Topaz

lol they will be compared to to the braxtons without a doubt! 

I think it will be good for them to join. Looking forward to watching!

----------

Pantherboy (26-02-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

A DailyMail article about James Stewart (Justin Morgan) filming a "dramatic arrest scene for Home and Away". The story is the usual DailyMail standard, but there are a number of photos of James on set & having the "run-in" with the Police.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

Dazzle (15-03-2016), Perdita (15-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Trailer:


https://www.facebook.com/tvweekmag/v...4257659974684/



TV Week

----------

Pantherboy (11-05-2016), TaintedLove (11-05-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

This is an article on the new Morgan family, with a bit of a run-down from each of the actors about their particular character:

http://www.tvtonight.com.au/2016/05/...ay-family.html

----------

Dazzle (15-05-2016), Taskaz (16-05-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

A couple more DailyMail articles with photos (nothing by way of storylines), of Orpheus Pledger (Mason Morgan) & James Stewart (Justin Morgan) filming at Palm Beach this week:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...eps-beach.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------

TaintedLove (01-06-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

An article in the Daily Telegraph this morning about James Stewart & his role of "Justin Morgan, head of Summer Bayâs incoming Morgan family".

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...3f16e7148bb2ba

*Home and Awayâs newest star James Stewart on juggling work and fatherhood*

WHEN James Stewart was approached to take a long-term role on Home and Away, he had to check his calendar.

Since having daughter Scout (with former fiancee Jessica Marais) four years ago, the 40-year-old actor has finessed the art of juggling a multitude of calendars to make sure sheâs always in safe and happy hands if heâs booked on a job.

With a master copy that he photocopies and hands out to his assorted family members who pitch in, Stewart has worked hard to ensure Scout is always the first priority.

Having taken the first year and a half of her life out of the acting world to âget my head around the dynamic that is the father and daughter relationshipâ, Stewart says stealing even one extra hour to spend with her is vital.

âThatâs an hour before bath, the hour before dinner and those hours are precious in a four-year-oldâs world,â he says.

âAnd itâs not necessarily to come home and play dolls and give me cuddles, itâs just âSit with me dad and do whatever it is I want to do.ââ
So the offer to take on the role of Justin Morgan, head of Summer Bayâs incoming Morgan family, was one he didnât take lightly.

But with fellow stars like Pia Miller, Ada Nicodemou and his onscreen sister Penny McNamee also successfully juggling young children and a hectic filming schedule with help from the showâs production team, he knew that he couldnât turn down the opportunity.

âTo get a big shift in an award winning serial drama â¦ I count myself as one of the lucky ones,â he says.

"When they talked me through (my characterâs) secret and Justinâs journey I just fell in love with it. I had this delicious storyline to jump into so it was an easy one.â

Stewart makes his debut next Monday on the show, when Justin and his two brothers Mason (Orpheus Pledger) and Brody (Jackson Heywood) burst into town to join their sister, Tori (Penny McNamee).
âJustin is really protective of his family and he loves them a lot,â says Stewart of the character he portrays.

âHeâs a bloke who â¦ when things donât go their way their very first reaction is a hot-headed one. Heâs got a lot on his plate.â

Promos have made much of the fact that the Morgan family have much to hide. So how much did Stewart know before filming began?

âThey let us know snippets and bit by bit theyâve let us know more,â he says.

âAbsolutely there have been surprises â and they still happen.â

To get into family mode, Stewart invited his onscreen siblings around for dinner prior to production starting.

He asked them to come with facts about their life that they would share with each other.

âThey can be heroic, they can be lovely, they can be beautiful, but I want one story to be a difficult one to tell about yourself,â he says he instructed his co-stars.

âYou telling that story of what you saw as a personal weakness or something you feel you failed at, even you telling that story says a lot me. It shows how you deal with this small human inside everyone.â

Over a three-hour meal they shared those stories, then left the room bound to keeping each others secrets.

âThat was the beginning of how we created our family,â he says.
The family atmosphere on Home and Away feels similar to one he experienced previously on another Channel Seven show.

âPacked to the Rafters was the first time that I felt such a family vibe on the set,â he says.

âAt the time Rebecca (Gibney) and Erik (Thomson) had young children and at the end of that Rafters stint was when I became a farther. And it just seemed so natural. They do that here on Home and Away as well and theyâre really good about it.â

Home and Away

Channel 7, Monday to Thursday 7pm


Also, a couple of DailMail articles:  *"Danger is brewing: Tension begins to rise in Summer Bay as James Stewart prepares for his Home and Away debut with on-screen family the Morgan's"* 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...y-Morgans.html

& *"Running amok! Home and Away actor James Stewart goofs around on set as he playfully chases a co-star across the sand at Palm Beach"
*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...alm-Beach.html

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2016), TaintedLove (01-06-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks PantherBoy
I`ve watched one episode of 'Packed To The Rafters' and I really liked it. Loved Erik in 'All Saints' and '800 Words'
I didn`t realise Belinda Gibney (Alison Carr in S&D) was in PTTR.  Must start watching the rest of the episodes.

I really hope the Morgans aren`t the Braxtons Version 2 . Although by the end of their roles I really liked them (except for Kyle, I just couldn`t warm to him. Not the actors fault).
I am looking forward to meeting the brothers when they arrive. I wonder if one of them will be a new partner at the garage now that Andy is leaving/has left?

----------

Pantherboy (01-06-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Thanks PantherBoy
> I`ve watched one episode of 'Packed To The Rafters' and I really liked it. Loved Erik in 'All Saints' and '800 Words'
> I didn`t realise Belinda Gibney (Alison Carr in S&D) was in PTTR.  Must start watching the rest of the episodes.
> 
> I really hope the Morgans aren`t the Braxtons Version 2 . Although by the end of their roles I really liked them (except for Kyle, I just couldn`t warm to him. Not the actors fault).
> I am looking forward to meeting the brothers when they arrive. I wonder if one of them will be a new partner at the garage now that Andy is leaving/has left?


Hi TaintedLove. 
Packed To The Rafters was a great show (as was All Saints) - well worth watching if you do get the chance. I can't remember how many series they ended up making. Looking forward to the 2nd series of 800 Words  - I gather it will be back onscreen in the second half of the year here in Aust.

Yes, as James Stewart's character, Justin, is a mechanic, I think it is a pretty safe bet that he will probably end up at the garage when Andy soon departs the show. I think I remember seeing a photo someone had posted online a while ago of Tai/Andy (in dirty singlet/overalls?) & James/Justin together at the garage (it was a publicity/behind the camera type photo, rather than an actual scene from the show). There might be a bit of a hiccup at the start though, as TV Week mentioned in the latest issue that when the Morgan boys are driving into SB for the first time, they have a bit of a 'heated exchange' with Ash, when he nearly runs them off the road after his car swerves in front of them, when he is distracted by texting on his phone while he is driving! (naughty lad!).

----------

TaintedLove (01-06-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

That`s excellent having a texting while driving storyline. I`m glad H&A are tackling this issue. My hubby and son were in a car wreck 8 years ago by some idiot texting and driving. Hubby truck was totalled. Thankfully both hubby and son just had minor injuries.

Hooray about 800 Words starting season 2 in a few months. Do you know when the excellent "A Place Called Home" starts season 4 in Australia  please? Can`t wait to watch that.

PantherBoy....... do you know where Ash and Andy`s garage is located in Summer Bay please? Or is it Yabbie Creek?
 :Searchme:

----------

Pantherboy (01-06-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> That`s excellent having a texting while driving storyline. I`m glad H&A are tackling this issue. My hubby and son were in a car wreck 8 years ago by some idiot texting and driving. Hubby truck was totalled. Thankfully both hubby and son just had minor injuries.
> 
> Hooray about 800 Words starting season 2 in a few months. Do you know when the excellent \\\\\\"A Place Called Home\\\\\\" starts season 4 in Australia  please? Can`t wait to watch that.
> 
> PantherBoy....... do you know where Ash and Andy`s garage is located in Summer Bay please? Or is it Yabbie Creek?


It looks like 'A Place To Call Home' season 4 will begin in September 2016 on Foxtel. They haven't announced an actual release date for season 2 of '800 Words' as yet, other than it will be (later) in 2016 - I have attached website links:
http://waitwith.us/a-place-to-call-home-season-4-4742/
http://waitwith.us/800-words-season-2-5728/

As for Ash & Andy's garage, I think I remember when Alf originally told them that he knew a guy who had a large "shed" they could use as the garage, (because Alf didn't want them to use the spare land at the back of the caravan park), he mentioned that it was "out on Old Yabbie Creek Road"? So I assume it is somewhere between SB & Yabbie Creek? (I stand corrected though, if anyone remembers/knows differently?)

----------

TaintedLove (01-06-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks so much Pantherboy....can`t wait til September. 
 :Big Grin: 
I do recall Alf mentioning the possibility of a garage, and Ash and Andy going to see it. You have a much better memory than I do.

----------

Pantherboy (01-06-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks so much Pantherboy....can`t wait til September. 
 :Big Grin: 
I do recall Alf mentioning the possibility of a garage, and Ash and Andy going to see it. You have a much better memory than I do.

----------


## Pantherboy

Well, the Morgan brothers finally make their H&A debut tonight in Aust. A run-down on each of the characters has been posted previously, but this final preview of the Morgan siblings has now been added, including their dog *Buddy* & a 'what do we already know?' section at the end:

JUSTIN MORGAN (James Stewart)
Justin is the eldest of the Morgan siblings and is a trained mechanic. Heâs an impulsive decision maker, but he is always sure to check with little sister Tori first before implanting it. He is defined by his love for his family, but also his short fuse and aggressive manner. He will go to any lengths to protect his family from their past.

DR. TORI MORGAN (Penny McNamee)
Tori is the second eldest and has already been on screen since the explosion in April. Sheâs described as highly intelligent and driven, as well as quick witted and is more than happy to laugh at herself, having grown up the only girl around three brothers. She gets along well with her colleagues, and having just been promoted to the Director of Emergency, she is a true professional.

BRODY MORGAN (Jackson Heywood)
Brody is the third eldest, middle son and is a chef. He can be quite jaded and pessimistic, but is fiercely passionate, ambitious and loyal. He has big visions and goals for himself, while staying true to his family with his immense loyalty and heart of gold. Although, despite his open-mindedness, he is apprehensive about moving to Summer Bay.

MASON MORGAN (Orpheus Pledger)
Mason is the youngest of the four children who is training to be a doctor at university. Heâs a bubbly young adult who hasnât taken on the responsibilities of his three older siblings as yet. In his free time he can be found working out at the gym, hanging with his mates or chatting up the ladies. Family comes first, but thereâs always time for mischief!

And letâs not forgetâ¦
*BUDDY MORGAN!*
Buddy is the newest addition to the Summer Bay animal cast and the first dog to appear on the show in years. He listens to his owners and follows commands, but isnât exactly trained and has trouble doing what he has to. Heâs quite the chick magnet and he even catches Phoebeâs attention, but all is not what it seems when he realises that Justin has eyes on her too!

*What do we already know?*
â¢The Morgan siblings come to Summer Bay with a secret
â¢A new house location is being introduced into the show for the family
â¢Justin saves Alf from dying from a heart attack when they take the Blaxland out to sea
â¢Lara (Elle Harris), a girl from Masonâs past, turns up â only for Justin to send her packing and berate Mason for âcompromisingâ the family
â¢Tori and Nate hook up, but she then gets together with Duncan Stewart
â¢Justin and Phoebe have been photographed together quite a lot
â¢Brody has been spotted with a bloodied face and what looks to be a gunshot wound
â¢Justin is involved in a scene with the Australian Federal Police â with one played by John Adam, who played Luke Cunningham
â¢Brody and Phoebe have been spotted in uniforms for a restaurant called âSaltâ
â¢Mason has been pictured kissing Evelyn and romancing her on the beach
â¢The brothers have been seen alongside newcomers Jessica Falkholt, Olivia Deeble and Anna Bamford


The Morgan brothers make their first on-screen appearance on Tuesday 7th June on the Seven Network, and on Tuesday 26th July in the UK.

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (07-06-2016), TaintedLove (18-06-2016), tammyy2j (07-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm not much liking the sound of the new Morgan family at the moment, especially after reading the earlier spoiler that they feel familiar to Phoebe (do they remind her of the Braxtons I wonder?).

I do like that they have a dog though.  I've often thought that the pet-free Summer Bay is very unnatural place.

----------

Pantherboy (07-06-2016), Perdita (07-06-2016), TaintedLove (18-06-2016), tammyy2j (07-06-2016)

----------


## CuriousCase

Digging the new house! Hopefully it means the end of the farmhouse. Also, I really liked the set for Amanda Vale's house from back in the day. Would like to see that back, however unlikely that is.

----------

Pantherboy (07-06-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm not much liking the sound of the new Morgan family at the moment, especially after reading the earlier spoiler that they feel familiar to Phoebe (do they remind her of the Braxtons I wonder?).
> 
> I do like that they have a dog though.  I've often thought that the pet-free Summer Bay is very unnatural place.


I think Phoebe has far outstayed too long in Summer Bay

----------

lizann (18-06-2016), Pantherboy (07-06-2016), TaintedLove (18-06-2016)

----------


## Topaz

The eldest brother is trying too hard to be a brax type character!

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> The eldest brother is trying too hard to be a brax type character!


That's what I was afraid of!  We do not need more Braxton types in the bay.  :Nono:

----------


## Perdita

> That's what I was afraid of!  We do not need more Braxton types in the bay.


And what please is/was wrong with Braxton??  :EEK!:   :Wub:  :Love:   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> And what please is/was wrong with Braxton??


Sorry, I know you're a fan but I never have been.  :Big Grin: 

Home and Away went steeply downhill when the Braxtons rocked up in the bay as far as I'm concerned.  The last thing I want is for them to be immediately replaced just as they (and their clones the Barratts) have left.  :Wal2l:

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry, I know you're a fan but I never have been. 
> 
> *Home and Away went steeply downhill when the Braxtons rocked up in the bay as far as I'm concerned.*  The last thing I want is for them to be immediately replaced just as they (and their clones the Barratts) have left.


I would not say that but I agree that having the same kind of family replacing the Braxtons and this soon will not necessarily add to this particular show

----------

Dazzle (17-06-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> I think Phoebe has far outstayed too long in Summer Bay


Amen to the nth power. And I never thought I`d say it....but Nate has also outstayed his welcome.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (18-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's James Stewart, who recently joined the show as Justin Morgan, has hit out at the show's detractors.

The actor, whose role has not aired in the UK yet, said critics needed to "grow up" and praised the show for launching a number of Hollywood careers.

"I know why a lot of people are saying 'why have you gone to Home and Away?', but they need to grow up now. Our coaches are the best in Australia," Stewart told The New Day.

"Home and Away doesn't sit there and ask the big questions," he added.

"It just shows little scenes and that's as basic as it is, and for 28 years people have been going 'half of me wants to switch it on and chill out with my family' - it's a simple pleasure the audience has and don't mess with it, that's what they want."



Stewart hit out recently at comparisons between the new Morgan family and the Braxtons on the Australian soap.

"I know that what's out there is we're a family - and, apparently, nowhere near as good as the Braxtons," he said.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (26-06-2016), Pantherboy (26-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away has finally revealed the dark secret that the Morgan family have been desperately trying to hide since arriving in Summer Bay.

In tense scenes airing in Australia yesterday, Mason (Orpheus Pledger) told his girlfriend Lara that his family were in witness protection - and under a false identity.

Viewers will have to tune in to learn who the Morgans really are and how they came to land in protection, but there will undoubtedly be huge repercussions for Mason, who is fully aware that he shouldn't have disclosed the top secret information.

Mason was forced to spill the beans to Lara, played by Elle Harris, when she broke up with him over his shifty behaviour.

Lara had arrived in the Bay hoping for a romantic reconciliation with Mason, but was left devastated when she saw him looking friendly with Evie MacGuire.

Although the Aussie soap has unveiled what the Morgans have been hiding, the story is far from over as they will be targeted by a threatening man called Spike in upcoming scenes. 

Aware of the family's dark history, Spike's presence will leave them in very serious danger and fans will be left wondering if anyone escapes unscathed. 


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (29-06-2016), lizann (29-06-2016), Pantherboy (29-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up a terrifying situation for Justin and Phoebe as the Morgan family's shocking secret continues to cause waves.

If you've been watching in Australia, you'll already know that Summer Bay's new arrivals are under witness protection. But they will find themselves in a world of trouble when dangerous villain Spike catches up with them.

Spike's tied up in the family's complicated past, and it'll become clear that he actually knows a lot more than they initially though. 

The drama will air in Australia next week, when Spike confronts a confused Justin over a book belonging to his dad. He then holds both Justin and Phoebe hostage while they search the house trying to find it.

But when the pair fail to locate the book, Spike delivers Justin a very worrying warning, insisting that if he is unable to find it, he and his family will die.

As Justin desperately searches for the mystery book, he stumbles across a very important clue in the most unlikely of places â his childhood teddy bear. 

On further inspection, he realises that the toy holds further information, but what is it? And what's the book all about?

"Justin was heavily involved with his father, so he knows what went on. But he doesn't know about this book," James Stewart, who plays Justin, told TV Week.

"Spike doesn't want anyone else involved. If Justin says anything to anyone, his family are dead.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-07-2016), Pantherboy (28-07-2016), tammyy2j (02-08-2016)

----------


## fragglerock

I wish i could tell James Stewart that  no everyone thinks that way, the Braxtons are the Braxtons and sure even i see similarities in some ways but thats because the boys were around for so long and to be honest even I loved the braxtons at times.  BUT and i must say this alot of people also were getting absolutely sick of the Braxtons after a while as well.  its now they are gone some get caught up in lost memories of the episodes when in actual fact it got so drawn out in parts that some of us would rather change the channel.

He also has a point to that shows like Home & Away and Neighbours have been around for australians since the day of the arc (figuratively speaking), they are a platform now to launch people's careers, and for those to say its a step down or what on earth is he doing on there, I would challenge and say what about Georgie Parker and the aussie soaps she was on now she is a regular.  I like him and I for one hope he sticks around i love the chemistry between him and pheobe.

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2016), HarryHedgehog (03-08-2016), Pantherboy (03-08-2016)

----------


## fragglerock

I wish i could tell James Stewart that  no everyone thinks that way, the Braxtons are the Braxtons and sure even i see similarities in some ways but thats because the boys were around for so long and to be honest even I loved the braxtons at times.  BUT and i must say this alot of people also were getting absolutely sick of the Braxtons after a while as well.  its now they are gone some get caught up in lost memories of the episodes when in actual fact it got so drawn out in parts that some of us would rather change the channel.

He also has a point to that shows like Home & Away and Neighbours have been around for australians since the day of the arc (figuratively speaking), they are a platform now to launch people's careers, and for those to say its a step down or what on earth is he doing on there, I would challenge and say what about Georgie Parker and the aussie soaps she was on now she is a regular.  I like him and I for one hope he sticks around i love the chemistry between him and pheobe.

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Brody the chef one, is that his name?

----------


## kaz21

Yeah it's Brody, I like him too.

----------


## Dazzle

> I wish i could tell James Stewart that  no everyone thinks that way, the Braxtons are the Braxtons and sure even i see similarities in some ways but thats because the boys were around for so long and to be honest even I loved the braxtons at times.  BUT and i must say this alot of people also were getting absolutely sick of the Braxtons after a while as well.  its now they are gone some get caught up in lost memories of the episodes when in actual fact it got so drawn out in parts that some of us would rather change the channel.


I was sick of the Braxtons from the very start of their reign!  

I like what I've seen of the Morgan brothers and haven't seen many similarities to the Braxtons so far (except for their _very_ cringeworthy introduction) - apart from them being three brothers.  There were bound to be comparisons though (and almost certainly unfavourable ones from Braxton fans) when they were introduced in the exact episode wherein the last Braxton left for good - plus their first scenes were written to show them (and particuarly Justin) as hot-heads and bullies.

I hope my so far mostly favourable impression of the family is borne out.  I already like Tori and think she's a positive addition to H&A.

----------

Pantherboy (03-08-2016)

----------


## Wolves

> I like Brody the chef one, is that his name?


Me too Brody is hot

----------

kaz21 (03-08-2016), Nell532 (05-08-2016), tammyy2j (04-08-2016)

----------


## fragglerock

> I like Brody the chef one, is that his name?


Yeppers it goes by age Justin oldest - mechanic, Tori sister - doctor, Brodie - chef, Mason - baby of the family.

----------

tammyy2j (04-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I thought I recognised Mason from somewhere: he played a character called Noah in Neighbours for a few months several years back.

----------

tammyy2j (04-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Me too Brody is hot


I wonder will he get with Phoebe as partner swapping is common in Summer Bay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Wolves (06-08-2016)

----------


## Wolves

> I wonder will he get with Phoebe as partner swapping is common in Summer Bay


I hope she sticks with Justin to be honest. She did my head in when she was with Kyle and Ash, so please keep her away from Brody.

----------


## Wolves

> I wonder will he get with Phoebe as partner swapping is common in Summer Bay


I hope she sticks with Justin to be honest. She did my head in when she was with Kyle and Ash, so please keep her away from Brody.

----------


## Perdita

Life is about to get a whole lot more complicated for the Morgan family on Home and Away later this month, when Mason reveals their darkest secret - and someone starts following them.

Mason will blurt out the truth when confronted by his confused girlfriend Lara, but the Summer Bay newbies soon have more pressing things to worry about as a mysterious man tracks them down.

Ever since the Morgans arrived, it's been obvious that something doesn't quite add up - and all will become clear when Mason tells Lara they have been in witness protection for the last seven years.

And why? Well, it later transpires that their dad was involved in a drug syndicate and was killed for it, while their mum was caught in the scandal too.

With valid reason to want to keep their heads down, the siblings are faced with their worst nightmare when they realise that Mason (Orpheus Pledger) has spilled the beans, and frantically start to consider their next move.

After a more level-headed Tori makes contact with their witness protection officer - who assures them that their whereabouts is still a secret - they breathe a sigh of relief. However, when a man later starts asking questions about them, it is clear that they are anything but safe.

Unfortunately, Nate soon finds himself in the crossfire when 'Tim' (his real name is Spike) targets him, but is he about to pay for the Morgans' past? And are the family about to face their biggest fear?


Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, August 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2016), Pantherboy (06-08-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Yeppers it goes by age Justin oldest - mechanic, Tori sister - doctor, Brodie - chef, Mason - baby of the family.


 none look alike or even remotely similar

----------


## lizann

> Yeppers it goes by age Justin oldest - mechanic, Tori sister - doctor, Brodie - chef, Mason - baby of the family.


 none look alike or even remotely similar

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT!!


For those interested, attached is a DailyMail article with pictures of James (Justin) & Isabella (Phoebe) filming on-set at Palm Beach today - so this won't go to air for quite some time yet.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...iovinazzo.html


*It's heating up in Summer Bay! Home And Away's James Stewart locks lips with Isabella Giovinazzo on set... after giving in to growing sexual tension*

They recently gave in to the growing sexual tension between them.

And it appears as though romance is blossoming between Justin Morgan and Phoebe Nicholson on Home And Away.

Justin, who is played by heartthrob James Stewart, was seen kissing Isabella Giovinazzo on the set of the popular soap opera on Monday.

The pair were pictured enjoying a romantic walk in Palm Beach, north of Sydney, before stopping to sit and chat.

They were seen flirting as they perched on a fence in the sunshine during filming for the show.

Wearing a teal vest and grey shorts, James, 40, showed off his rippling muscles as he kissed his co-star.

Isabella also opted for a casual look in a denim vest, white jeans and combat boots.

She wore her brunette locks pulled back in a high bun and was seen smiling as she filmed the tender scene.

James reportedly split from single mother Jessica Nock after a brief romance in May this year

At the time, New Idea magazine reported the James called time on the relationship because of his romantic feelings for his ex Jessica Marais.

The actor shares a four-year-old daughter, Scout, with the blonde actress.

But James did not look as though he was letting his complicated personal life impede on his work when he filmed the scene for Home And Away.

He appeared to be in good spirits when he kissed his co-star Isabella.

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2016), Wolves (10-08-2016)

----------


## fragglerock

WOOT - just what i needed to read, sorry for those who wanted her to end up with Brody but no to me the chemistry was so just so intense between them and the sarcastic banter makes them play off each other beautifully.....this is just enough to draw me now back to home & away....awww shucks this makes my weekend complete now.......lol

----------

Dazzle (12-08-2016), lellygurl (15-08-2016), Pantherboy (12-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Morgan family will be fleeing to a safe house later this month, but in true soap style, it doesn't quite live up to its name.

The newcomers are forced to flee after realising that their witness protection cover has already been blown, with their enemies watching Summer Bay closely and preparing to strike.

As the family try their best to settle into life in their temporary hideaway, Mason (Orpheus Pledger) foolishly stays in contact with his love interest Lara - unaware that she's secretly working with the very same people who are targeting his family. D'oh.

The Morgan family are in hiding in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

News later reaches the Morgans that they'll be moving permanently to Perth, but while everyone else is busy packing, Mason can't resist heading out to meet Lara. 

When Mason walks straight into a trap with dangerous Spike and Blaine lying in wait for him, he's forced to reveal the whereabouts of his family and is stunned to realise that Lara has double-crossed him.

With no time to waste, Blaine, Spike and Lara all rush to the cabin to extract some key information that Blaine wants from Justin, taking Mason with them too.

Once they arrive, Blaine is full of questions for Justin about a book that he needs in order to get back in the good graces of 'the syndicate'.

A panicking Justin insists that he has no idea what Blaine is talking about and instead pleads for his siblings' lives, but could his lack of cooperation have deadly consequences as things turn violent?



Justin Morgan is ordered to provide information in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5


Justin Morgan is ordered to provide information in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, August 29 and Tuesday, August 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2016), Pantherboy (20-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I like Justin and Brody but haven't taken to Mason yet.  He has the potential to be a super annoying character I think.

Pantherboy:  how do you feel about the Morgan family having seen a lot more them than us in the UK?

----------

Pantherboy (20-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I like Justin and Brody but haven't taken to Mason yet.  He has the potential to be a super annoying character I think.
> 
> Pantherboy:  how do you feel about the Morgan family having seen a lot more them than us in the UK?


Hi Dazzle. Overall, I have to say I don't mind the Morgans. It is a shame really that they have arrived straight after the Braxton era, with the comparisons between them continuing unabated on many fan sites. For mine, there has been some holes/inconsistencies/unanswered questions in their witness protection storyline (probably just me!), but hopefully when the plane crash "cliffhanger finishes

(Sorry about that, I hit the post button by mistake mid-post!! To be continued...)

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I like Justin and Brody but haven't taken to Mason yet.  He has the potential to be a super annoying character I think.
> 
> Pantherboy:  how do you feel about the Morgan family having seen a lot more them than us in the UK?


Hi Dazzle. Overall, I have to say I don't mind the Morgans. It is a shame really that they have arrived straight after the Braxton era, with the comparisons between them continuing unabated on many fan sites. For mine, there has been some holes/inconsistencies/unanswered questions in their witness protection storyline (probably just me!), but hopefully when the plane crash "cliffhanger" finishes, that will be the end of all that & we see some interesting storylines & character development for each of them. 

My favourite is definitely Tori & it will be interesting to see how her "love triangle" with Duncan & Nate plays out following the crash. I have read that Duncan's ex-wife Caroline is supposed to be introduced into the show soon (to be played by Nicole Shostak), which may put the cat amongst the pigeons there!

I also like Justin & Brody. Unfortunately, they have woven Phoebe into their lives - I am not really a fan of her & Justin together (nor would I be a fan if she were to ever be with Brody!).

Still not sure about Mason. Sometimes he is ok, while at other times, like you say, he can be quite annoying. I hope they don't have him end up with Evie, & they just remain as mates, as they are supposedly now trying to do as per recent episodes.

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Hi Dazzle. Overall, I have to say I don't mind the Morgans. It is a shame really that they have arrived straight after the Braxton era, with the comparisons between them continuing unabated on many fan sites. For mine, there has been some holes/inconsistencies/unanswered questions in their witness protection storyline (probably just me!), but hopefully when the plane crash "cliffhanger" finishes, that will be the end of all that & we see some interesting storylines & character development for each of them. 
> 
> My favourite is definitely Tori & it will be interesting to see how her "love triangle" with Duncan & Nate plays out following the crash. I have read that Duncan's ex-wife Caroline is supposed to be introduced into the show soon (to be played by Nicole Shostak), which may put the cat amongst the pigeons there!
> 
> I also like Justin & Brody. Unfortunately, they have woven Phoebe into their lives - I am not really a fan of her & Justin together (nor would I be a fan if she were to ever be with Brody!).
> 
> Still not sure about Mason. Sometimes he is ok, while at other times, like you say, he can be quite annoying. I hope they don't have him end up with Evie, & they just remain as mates, as they are supposedly now trying to do as per recent episodes.


Thanks Pantherboy!  Interesting that my first impressions of the Morgans are similar to your current opinion of them.

I really like Tori too and don't want her to get together with Nate.  I'm so bored of his revolving door of a love life!  They should find something else for him to do rather than keep hooking up with the next available female.  It's ruined his credibility as a character in my eyes.  :Wal2l: 

We haven't even met the new Duncan yet!

I quite like Phoebe so don't mind her being intertwined with Justin and Brody.

Apart from Mason (about whom I'm withholding judgement about for the moment), I think the actors who play the Morgans are quite a bit better than those who played the Braxtons, so they immediately score points with me for that reason.  :Thumbsup:

----------

Pantherboy (21-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It seems not, as actor James Stewart has now revealed that another big bombshell will be dropped just days after the show's upcoming plane crash disaster. We can't keep up!

We've already discovered that the Morgan family are in witness protection, while next week's Channel 5 episodes will see James's character Justin forced to admit that the bullet which killed his mother was actually meant for him.

But the drama doesn't stop there. After the Morgan clan's enemy Spike manages to bring down a plane carrying most of the family, Justin turns against their witness protection officer Decker for his poor handling of the case.

In fairness, since the family have constantly been in danger ever since they stepped foot in Summer Bay, he probably has a point. But with Justin on the warpath, Decker turns all enigmatic by claiming that he's done much more for the Morgans than they'll ever know. What could he mean?

"Justin is furious and he wants Decker off their case. He's had enough," James told TV Week.

"Decker has been kind of a dad to Justin. As soon as Justin lost his father, Decker was there."

As for Decker's hint that he knows something big about the Morgans, James confirmed: "There's a bigger secret coming. This one is a doozy. I love this one."

Home and Away's plane crash episodes are airing in Australia this week, but fans in the UK will have to wait until September to see the spectacular stunt scenes unfold.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (22-08-2016), Pantherboy (22-08-2016), Wolves (22-08-2016)

----------


## Wolves

Just watched the plane crash on daily motion. What a brilliant episode, can't wait for tomorrow's and I love the Morgans(especially Brody). I know others in the uk have not seen much of them, but I think you will grow to like them too.

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), Pantherboy (23-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Just watched the plane crash on daily motion. What a brilliant episode, can't wait for tomorrow's and I love the Morgans(especially Brody). I know others in the uk have not seen much of them, but I think you will grow to like them too.


I already like them.  :Smile:  

I can't wait for the plane crash drama!  I miss the regular disasters that used to hit Summer Bay and its residents with alarming frequency.  :Big Grin:

----------

Pantherboy (23-08-2016), Wolves (23-08-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with more pictures of Justin (James Stewart) & Phoebe (Isabella Giovinazzo) getting cosy on set filming at Palm Beach yesterday:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ca-Marais.html


*Home And Away's James Stewart shares a tender moment with co-star Isabella Giovinazzo on set... days after talking about his relationship with ex Jessica Marais*

He is Summer Bay's newest heartthrob thanks to his portrayal of Justin Morgan.

And as he continues to settle in with his role, James Stewart appeared relaxed as he shared a tender moment with co-star Isabella Giovinazzo on Sydney's Palm Beach, on Monday.

No doubt filming new scenes for the long-running soap, the actors looked comfortable and at ease with one another as they sat on the sandy shore.

Little is known about the scene, but it appeared as if James' character was comforting his co-star, who plays the vivacious Phoebe Nicholson on the show...........................................etc  .

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I like Justin and Brody but haven't taken to Mason yet.  He has the potential to be a super annoying character I think.
> 
> Pantherboy:  how do you feel about the Morgan family having seen a lot more them than us in the UK?


I don't like Mason either

I really like Brody and don't mind Tori and Justin who I thought seem to spark with Roo but looks like he and Phoebe are long term

----------

Dazzle (23-08-2016), Pantherboy (23-08-2016), Wolves (23-08-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I don't like Mason either
> 
> I really like Brody and don't mind Tori and Justin who I thought seem to spark with Roo but looks like he and Phoebe are long term


I also noticed Justin's chemistry with Roo.  Maybe the H&A team will also have noticed it and will put them together in the future.  Roo deserves a bit of fun with a younger lover.

----------

kaz21 (23-08-2016), Pantherboy (23-08-2016), tammyy2j (23-08-2016)

----------


## Perdita

The Morgans have jumped from one crisis to another since arriving in Summer Bay earlier this year, but Home and Away is possibly about to drop a huge twist - and it will throw everything up in the air.

We've already discovered that the Morgan family are in witness protection, while recent Channel 5 episodes have seen Justin forced to admit that the bullet which killed his mother was actually meant for him.

Aussie fans have also been given early hints that there is something enigmatic going on with their witness protection officer Decker. And the mystery is set to thicken, starting with an unexpected flashback from Brody.

Brody will be rocked by childhood memories of his mum and Decker, prompting him to realise that the officer keeping them safe has a far more important connection to the family. 

But when Justin decides to avoid Decker at all costs, trouble kicks off again, according to TV Week.

When Brody demands answers from Decker, however, a surprise twist sees the witness protection worker reveal that he is now a target and is fearing for his own life. 

After Decker is later attacked, the Morgans are left with no protection at all, and are fully aware that they could be next. What will they do? And who exactly is Decker?

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-09-2016), lizann (06-09-2016), Pantherboy (05-09-2016), tammyy2j (06-09-2016), Wolves (06-09-2016)

----------


## Wolves

> The Morgans have jumped from one crisis to another since arriving in Summer Bay earlier this year, but Home and Away is possibly about to drop a huge twist - and it will throw everything up in the air.
> 
> We've already discovered that the Morgan family are in witness protection, while recent Channel 5 episodes have seen Justin forced to admit that the bullet which killed his mother was actually meant for him.
> 
> Aussie fans have also been given early hints that there is something enigmatic going on with their witness protection officer Decker. And the mystery is set to thicken, starting with an unexpected flashback from Brody.
> 
> Brody will be rocked by childhood memories of his mum and Decker, prompting him to realise that the officer keeping them safe has a far more important connection to the family. 
> 
> But when Justin decides to avoid Decker at all costs, trouble kicks off again, according to TV Week.
> ...


 I can't wait. I am loving all these Morgan family saga's.

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2016), Pantherboy (06-09-2016)

----------


## Wolves

> The Morgans have jumped from one crisis to another since arriving in Summer Bay earlier this year, but Home and Away is possibly about to drop a huge twist - and it will throw everything up in the air.
> 
> We've already discovered that the Morgan family are in witness protection, while recent Channel 5 episodes have seen Justin forced to admit that the bullet which killed his mother was actually meant for him.
> 
> Aussie fans have also been given early hints that there is something enigmatic going on with their witness protection officer Decker. And the mystery is set to thicken, starting with an unexpected flashback from Brody.
> 
> Brody will be rocked by childhood memories of his mum and Decker, prompting him to realise that the officer keeping them safe has a far more important connection to the family. 
> 
> But when Justin decides to avoid Decker at all costs, trouble kicks off again, according to TV Week.
> ...


 I can't wait. I am loving all these Morgan family saga's.

----------


## lizann

decker mason's father??

----------


## kaz21

They have a half sibling.

----------

tammyy2j (06-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> They have a half sibling.


So just like Braxtons with Kyle and they are not a copy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2016), kaz21 (06-09-2016), lizann (06-09-2016)

----------


## kaz21

Yeah, tho this time I'm pretty sure, she won't try to kill anyone

----------

Wolves (06-09-2016)

----------


## Perdita

The Morgan family will face their worst night in Home and Away later this month as dangerous villain Spike catches up with them again - and demands the impossible. 

Poor Justin (James Stewart) and his love interest Phoebe Nicholson will be the unfortunate duo who are forced into a frightening situation by a vengeful Spike. But what happens next will baffle you. 

Fans know by now that the Morgans are under witness protection and are facing pressure from Spike and his cronies to find a book they know nothing about.

Spike will inflict fresh terror on the Bay's newest family when he turns up at their house and terrorises Phoebe and Justin, who just happen to be there at the time. 

Spike makes his intentions clear - he is here to get their dad's book - but Justin doesn't know anything about it and panics that he is putting Phoebe in unnecessary danger. 

As Phoebe and Justin start to look through boxes with Spike watching on, they despair as they realise it's nowhere to be found. 

Spike warns if Justin doesn't find this book then his whole family will pay. He also firmly tells them not to call the cops, or involve the other Morgan siblings. 

Once alone, Justin tells Phoebe that Decker - their witness protection officer - thought his dad may have been collecting information on the Syndicate and so that could be what this "book" is. 

Phoebe implores Justin to confide in the rest of his family over Spike's latest demands, explaining that this is far too dangerous for him to carry alone. But a determined Justin pleads this may be his only chance to end his family's ties to The Syndicate once and for all.

Justin knows there's a risk Spike will give up their location to The Syndicate but he has to take that risk if it avoids his family getting hurt. Is he playing a very dangerous game? And can he keep his family safe?


Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 19 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2016), Pantherboy (10-09-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Justin's facial expressions are very bizarre at times  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Justin's facial expressions are very bizarre at times


I think the actor overacts at times of heightened drama - which can lead to some exaggerated facial expressions.  :Big Grin: 

However, I think most of the time his acting is fine and I like Justin.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up even more turmoil for the Morgan family later this month when their witness protection officer is the victim of a horrifying revenge act.

Decker is meant to be protecting Tori and her brothers, but we've already been given early hints that there is something enigmatic going on with him - and things step up a gear when he is run off the road.

The mystery regarding the family's dark history starts to unravel when Brody gets an unexpected flashback which is triggered by a visit from Decker. Brody remembers a distinctive argument between his late mother and Decker - he just can't remember what about.

And as Justin and Brody try to get their heads around this revelation, they decide they have to find Decker. But little do they know he's just been run off the road, and his life is hanging in the balance. Talk about bad timing...



Knowing they need the answers that only Decker has, the Morgans wait for news on his condition, but when they finally get it, it's not what they want to hear.

Decker's condition is not good - and it's unclear whether he is going to pull through - but while the others pray for a miracle, Justin has other ideas.

Sure enough, Justin is soon heading back to the Farm House in search of an address Decker previously left Phoebe, but he soon bumps into Kat, who is alarmed to learn that he plans to go there and get to the bottom of what's going on.

Justin refuses to listen to Kat's pleas to leave it be and is soon heading off to the address, but will he get the answers he's searching for? And what will they bring if he does?







Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (08-10-2016), Pantherboy (08-10-2016)

----------


## lellygurl

So... Is Attica the Morgan's relative?

----------


## kaz21

Raffy is there half sister.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Raffy is there half sister.


Is Decker her father?

----------


## kaz21

I think so, an affair with the Morgan's mum

----------


## Pantherboy

If Decker was Raffy's father after he had an affair with the Morgan's mum, doesn't that mean that their mum would have had to hide her whole pregnancy/the birth from them all ie Tori, Justin etc?? I don't believe it has ever been officially confirmed that Raffy is their half-sister, but if indeed she is, is it possible that their father was the one who had an affair (with Hope's mum?), & he is/was Raffy's father? All very confusing & there are a number of possibilities, but it looks like from the latest spoilers that Decker's "secret" (hopefully!) is going to be revealed next week!

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2016), Perdita (12-10-2016), tammyy2j (12-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Life really isn't getting any less dramatic for the Morgan clan on Home and Away.

Summer Bay's unluckiest family face another scary situation later this month as Justin (James Stewart) searches for answers over what their witness protection officer Decker has been hiding for so many years.

Upcoming episodes see Decker left in a critical condition after somebody runs him off the road, just when the Morgans were preparing to quiz him over secrets from their family's distant past.

Desperate for a lead to follow while Decker's condition remains touch-and-go, Justin turns up at an address that Decker had previously given to Phoebe.

By chance, Martin 'Ash' Ashford (George Mason) and Kat Chapman (Pia Miller) are following the exact same lead and turn up at the run-down house too. This leads them straight into an explosive situation when Justin is suddenly confronted by a surprise attacker.

Decker's niece Hope goes on the attack in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Ash and Kat restrain Hope in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

The mystery assailant is a woman swinging a plank of wood, who soon gets frightened and runs off when she misses Justin. Poor aim alert!

When they all manage to calm the woman down, she introduces herself as Decker's niece Hope (Jessica Falkholt). So not part of the sinister syndicate with a vendetta against the Morgans, then - phew.

Hope and her little sister Raffy (Olivia Deeble) are shocked to learn that their uncle Decker is in hospital, but they also have no idea why Decker would send Justin to them.

Before they can take Hope and Raffy to visit Decker at the hospital, a whole new crisis kicks off when Spike and a crew of thugs show up and attempt to kidnap both girls.

Justin and Ash intervene and manage to save Raffy, but there's no such luck for Hope when she's bundled away. Is this a sign that the Morgans are still in immediate danger?

Hope gets bundled into a car in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Hope's kidnappers drive off in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Raffy is left on her own after Hope's kidnapping in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2016), Pantherboy (15-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

The Morgans' mysterious past will finally start to unravel on Home and Away later this month as they get the answers they've desperately needed.

Upcoming scenes will see the family hit by a fresh bombshell when they realise that Decker's 'niece', isn't really his niece at all, but his daughter. And their half-sister.

The teenager was a result of their mother's affair with their witness protection officer Decker, and he has been harbouring that secret ever since. But upon their shock discovery, the Morgans still have a number of decisions to make.

First up, they know they need to get a DNA test to ascertain that Decker is definitely telling the truth. But they aren't left in limbo for long as Tori later comes home with the DNA test results - Raffy is definitely a Morgan.

Reeling from the news, Justin decides to tell Raffy's sister Hope before they speak to the youngster herself. Decker had warned the family not to tell Hope - who is renowned for her impulsive behaviour - and it looks like he may have had a point when she takes the news very badly.

As Decker predicted, Hope tries to flee the Bay with a confused Raffy, but with the Morgans in hot pursuit, it's clear disaster isn't far behind. Before long, Hope has fallen down a slope amid her desperate attempts to run away with her sister and she's soon been rushed into hospital for emergency surgery.

However, she isn't too unwell to give Raffy a firm warning - the Morgans are liars and are not to be trusted. With Raffy in turmoil, she puts up a guard around her confused siblings, prompting Phoebe to do some damage control as she insists the Morgans aren't bad people, they've just got a few secrets (you're telling us!).

But while Phoebe hopes her words will resonate with Raffy, the Morgans have had a change of heart over what is best for the teen as they debate whether it's in Raffy's best interests to know she's their sister.

Given they are in witness protection, the boys conclude that she might be safer being estranged from them, but have they made the right decision? And will Raffy ever find out she's a Morgan?


Raffy and Hope in Home and Away
  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, November 28 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (19-11-2016), Pantherboy (19-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Brody's chef uniform is always so clean  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (23-11-2016), lizann (23-11-2016), Pantherboy (23-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Bay-edge.html
Justin and Decker to be murdered??  :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), Pantherboy (28-11-2016), tammyy2j (28-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up a shock shooting that will leave at least two characters in big danger.

And once again, it's the Morgans in the middle of all the mayhem, as their dark and complicated family history comes back to haunt them.

Again.

TV Week reports that the latest drama centres around a USB memory stick containing Decker's important research files into the drug syndicate that killed the Morgans' parents and subsequently forced them to go into witness protection.

Knowing that the USB could hold the key to the details about the syndicate, the family's divided over what to do next.

While there is the chance that the information on the USB could finally set them free, it could also leave them in grave danger.

And although Brody is desperate to do what they usually do and run, Mason and Tori are unsure about giving up the life they've built in the Bay. But Justin is keen to fight for their freedom and comes up with another idea â they hand in the memory stick.

After Justin takes to local copper Kat Chapman, she advises the family to hand it over to their new witness protection officer Ranae. The only problem is, Justin's sixth sense tells him there's something not quite right about Ranae, and he's not sure about what to do for the best.

But the decision is taken out of his hands when the Morgans' house is later blasted with guns. Unfortunately, Kat turns up at the wrong time and gets caught in the crossfire.

After Kat is shot and wounded, it's down to Justin to try and get them to safety and he manages to flee the house, with her in tow. But after realising that the all-important memory stick is still in the house, he makes the impulsive decision to return to the danger zone to get it â where his suspicions about Ranae prove correct.

Sure enough, Ranae is standing in the house armed with the memory stick (and a gun), and she's soon tying him up in a bid to get to the bottom of what he knows. And in an even bigger twist, Justin refuses to back down and instead tells her to shoot him.

Ranae does as she's told and aims her gun at Justin, but is this really the end for him? And, as a result, will the Morgans lose their last chance at freedom?

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), Pantherboy (28-11-2016), tammyy2j (28-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

i predict one of the parents is alive, the mother

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), Pantherboy (29-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Bay-edge.html
> Justin and Decker to be murdered??


Is James Stewart (Justin) leaving?

----------

Pantherboy (29-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I've been wondering if the new sergeant is the rat?  I find it suspicious that the usual sergeant was replaced around the same time Morgan storyline started.  At the time I thought perhaps the previous actor had gone on to other things, but now we know there's a rat in the force the timing seems highly suspicious to me.  :Ponder:

----------

Pantherboy (29-11-2016), tammyy2j (29-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Is James Stewart (Justin) leaving?


No, James/Justin isn't leaving. I believe that the dailymail was just referring to Decker being killed (possibly) & that their article was really badly worded/ambiguous, in that when it says "The magazine has reported Justin and his sibling's witness protection officer, Decker (John Adam) will be shot dead by the same drug syndicate that killed his parents", they actually mean the Morgan's (ie "Justin and his sibling's") witness protection officer, Decker, will be shot dead, and *not* that both Justin *and* Decker will be killed. I hope that makes sense! That is my understanding anyway, plus we have seen all those pictures of Justin & Phoebe filming together at Palm Beach, in the last couple of weeks etc.

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), lizann (30-11-2016), Perdita (29-11-2016), TaintedLove (30-11-2016), tammyy2j (29-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

I concur with Pantherboy, I donÂ´t believe Justin will be killed but the protection officer will be. Usual bad reporting by the Daily Wail :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), kaz21 (29-11-2016), lizann (30-11-2016), Pantherboy (29-11-2016), tammyy2j (29-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

The daily mail are The worst. Remember when they said brax was, being killed off in the bus crash. They were wrong.

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), lizann (30-11-2016), Pantherboy (29-11-2016), Perdita (29-11-2016), tammyy2j (29-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up new heartache for Justin Morgan as he comes face to face with his estranged daughter.

Australian fans will know that Justin had to give up his little girl when the family went into witness protection, but upcoming scenes will see him faced with the prospect of losing her forever.

Although it looks like the Morgans can finally start living their life properly now their secret is exposed, the reveal will actually leave Justin feeling more isolated than ever.

The latest drama kicks off after Justin is left shaken by seeing Ava for the first time in years, only to be delivered a cruel bombshell by Ava's mum Nina, played by McLeod's Daughters star Zoe Naylor.

Sadly, Nina will ban Justin from seeing Ava ever again, worried that the complexities of his life will only end up endangering the youngster, but the news understandably leaves him a broken man.

TV Week reports that Justin will show up at his girlfriend Phoebe's door, before breaking down in tears over the new setback. Could this latest drama only further complicate his already fragile relationship with Phoebe?

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-12-2016), Pantherboy (05-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Orpheus Pledger is looking very different after cutting off his trademark curls.

The actor, who plays Mason Morgan on the Summer Bay soap, shared his brand new look with his fans this week after posting a picture on Instagram.

Pledger wrote, "The curls are gone! Who likes my new hair!?", alongside an image of him showing off his transformed image, which sparked a mixed reaction from his followers.



While some were full of praise for his shorter barnet, others were left mourning his former curls.

Mason arrived in Summer Bay earlier this year and has since been at the centre of the action, revealing the Morgan family's dark secret to Lara.

The family's turmoil will continue in upcoming episodes when their witness protection past becomes public knowledge and they have to decide whether to leave life in the Bay behind for good.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (08-12-2016), Pantherboy (08-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

i want rid of more than the curls, the whole package, useless character

----------

TaintedLove (18-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Justin Morgan will be brutally stabbed in a shock Home and Away episode airing in the UK next year.

Heart-stopping scenes will see Justin's life left hanging in the balance when he is attacked by corrupt cop Ranae, as their ongoing witness protection storyline reaches a horrifying conclusion.

The Morgans will be liberated after their past is exposed â believing they can finally start living their life again â but sadly, a shock kidnap will change everything.

The family will be thrown into a brand new nightmare when Ranae takes Tori hostage and plans to kill her. But what happens next is even more devastating.

Ranae has been working for the dangerous syndicate â who killed both the Morgans' parents and their witness protection officer Decker â and certainly isn't planning to take the soft approach when it comes to getting her final revenge on the family.

When a distraught Justin gets a call from Ranae warning him to come and say goodbye to Tori before it's too late, he immediately heads to the warehouse where she is being held.

But instead of following orders, he tries to outsmart Ranae and her henchmen by attempting to rescue his sister himself. Bad move, Justin!

And of course, it doesn't go to plan as TV Week reports that he is soon grabbed by the gang and brutally beaten until his agrees to withdraw his earlier police statement about Ranae.

However, in the closing moments of the show's season finale in Australia today (Monday December 19), Ranae makes her intentions clear as she stabs him in the stomach anyway.

Fans now face a tense wait to see if Justin survives as Home and Away now goes on a break until the New Year. In the UK, we'll see the finale on Channel 5 early next year.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (20-12-2016), lizann (20-12-2016), Pantherboy (19-12-2016), tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

and still justin isn't new brax

----------

tammyy2j (21-12-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with photos of James Stewart (Justin) filming at Palm Beach on Tuesday with (another) newcomer, Tania Nolan.

*Playing it cool! Home and Away star James Stewart cuts a casual figure as he rocks a pair of aviators while filming alongside new blonde co-star.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...l-filming.html

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with pictures of James Stewart (Justin), Matt Little (VJ) & Scott Lee (Hunter) filming at Palm Beach this week. Also filming were Olivia Deeble (Raffy) & Anna Cocquerel (who will play one of the two daughters in the new Astoni family).


*Wet and wild! Home And Away's resident hunks James Stewart and Matt Little strip down to film sweltering scenes for the soap* 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...trip-down.html

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away fans can look forward to explosive scenes later this month as Justin Morgan is ambushed by a corrupt cop.

The Morgan family face their most dangerous week ever (and that's saying something!) after their witness protection officer Decker passes away in hospital after being shot.

The tragedy quickly catches the attention of the police, with Kat Chapman desperate to help the Morgans after finally uncovering their witness protection secret.

Show newcomer Superintendent Ranae Turner also arrives in the Bay and takes a close interest in the case, but there's a big twist in store when she's revealed as a dirty cop who's out to get the Morgans.

Ranae's true colours are revealed when she fires a barrage of bullets at the Morgan house while Justin (James Stewart) and Kat (Pia Miller) are both inside.

Kat Chapman is involved in a Home and Away shooting incident
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin Morgan and Kat Chapman are involved in a Home and Away shooting incident
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin Morgan is involved in a Home and Away shooting incident
Â©  CHANNEL 5
In highly dramatic scenes, Ranae then pursues Justin and an injured Kat to the caravan park, but they're both relieved when they manage to shake her off.

Sadly, the danger is far from over as Justin bravely returns to the family home later on and is confronted once again by Ranae, who ties him up and questions him on how much he really knows about the syndicate.

As Ranae admits that she was the one who ordered the hit on Justin's father, it's terrifyingly clear what she's capable of - so could tragedy strike again?

Justin Morgan is held hostage by Ranae in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin Morgan is held hostage by Ranae in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin Morgan is held hostage by Ranae in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital  Spy

----------

Dazzle (12-02-2017), Pantherboy (11-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Morgan clan face a life-changing moment next month as their big secret hits the headlines.

The disaster-prone family hope their luck is finally changing when the sinister syndicate who've been chasing them are put behind bars at long last.

Justice is served when the members of the syndicate, including corrupt cop Ranae, stand trial for their crimes and Justin is even called to give evidence.

Once the villains are safely in jail, the Morgans breathe a huge sigh of relief as they finally have their freedom back and no longer have to live within the tight restrictions of witness protection.

Tori, Brody and Mason Morgan discuss the implications of being free in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Despite this, they all make the surprising decision to keep their new identities rather than reverting to their old ones - pointing out this is who they are now. (Plus, sudden name changes might confuse fans...)

The next day, Tori also decides that it's finally time to be honest with her love interest Nate Cooper (Kyle Pryor) about everything - but it's too late as he arrives on her doorstep brandishing a copy of the Coastal News.

The trial verdicts and the truth about the Morgans is splashed all over the front page and Nate can't believe that this was Tori's big secret all along.

Although Nate understands Tori's secrecy, he also can't help feeling slightly hurt that she couldn't trust him. Will this affect their relationship?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2017), Pantherboy (18-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Morgan clan face yet another hellish situation next month - just when they thought they were safe at last.

Upcoming episodes see corrupt cop Ranae and the rest of the sinister syndicate face the music in court after finally being caught out, leaving the Morgans breathing a huge sigh of relief after months of danger.

Sadly, the family's nightmare is still far from over and Tori (Penny McNamee) is horrified when she is suddenly kidnapped and taken off to an abandoned warehouse just one week after the court case.

When the mastermind behind the whole plan presents herself, it's none other than Ranae - shocker! Turns out that she's managed to escape house arrest after using the dirt she has on people in high places - and she's just as fearsome as ever.

With Tori being held captive, it's not long before part two of the evil plan is put into action, with Justin getting a call from Ranae on his sister's phone and leaving in a frantic hurry to rescue her.

Justin Morgan rushes to Tori's rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin Morgan rushes to Tori's rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin Morgan rushes to Tori's rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
As Justin turns up, he proves himself as a true hero by overpowering Ranae's henchmen and escaping with Tori - but as they try to flee, the ever-persistent Ranae emerges and stabs him in the gut.

Could this be one terrifying situation that the Morgans don't manage to escape from?

Justin Morgan is stabbed in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, March 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2017), lyndapym (25-02-2017), Pantherboy (25-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Justin Morgan suffers another terrifying health scare later this month as he collapses in his own back garden.

Justin (James Stewart) is hit by the worrying setback just when he thinks that he's getting his life back on track after so much turmoil recently.

Justin Morgan is stabbed in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
As Justin recuperates at home following his stabbing and subsequent surgery, he decides to spend a little less time with his girlfriend Phoebe Nicholson, as she's asked him for space and her independence back.

Justin reckons he's acting like the perfect boyfriend by respecting Phoebe's request, but little does he know that it's actually a case of "be careful what you wish for".

Rather than being glad at the break from Justin, Phoebe is furious that he's ignoring her calls.

When Justin's brother Brody realises that all isn't well for the pair's relationship, he encourages Justin to arrange a grand gesture so that Phoebe knows he really is committed to her.

Taking his sibling's words on board, Justin convinces Phoebe to meet him that afternoon and heads home to set up a romantic dinner for two.

After decorating the table, Justin's final touch is a present in the form of a small jewellery box, hinting that he might be about to propose.

Tori Morgan is distraught when Justin collapses in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Sadly, the day's stresses take their toll on Justin as he suddenly feels unwell and collapses in the garden.

When Tori arrives home later and finds him unconscious, she panics as he's completely unresponsive. As Tori calls an ambulance for her brother, will he be okay?

Tori Morgan is distraught when Justin collapses in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Tori Morgan is distraught when Justin collapses in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin Morgan gets carried off into an ambulance after collapsing in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs Monday, March 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (18-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with photos of Jackson Heywood (Brody) filming at Palm Beach this week with Tania Nolan (who I understand will be playing the role of Scarlett Snow):


*SPOILER ALERT: Home and Away's resident bad boy Jackson Heywood spotted filming tense scenes with blonde actress Tania Nolan who is yet to make her debut.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...nia-Nolan.html

----------


## tammyy2j

There is no killing Justin/Jack  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (23-03-2017), Pantherboy (23-03-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Nope, he's superman.

----------

lizann (23-03-2017), Pantherboy (23-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

After they got engaged the other week (in Aust episodes), I saw someone comment on another fan site that with Justin's real name being Jack, & Phoebe jokingly suggesting that he take her surname, that would make him JACK NICHOLSON!! haha! (sorry about that!)

----------

lizann (23-03-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Nope, he's superman.


 that was brax

----------

Pantherboy (24-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of Orpheus Pledger (Mason) filming with newcomer Anneliese Apps at Palm Beach this week:


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...iese-Apps.html

*SPOILER ALERT: Sealed with a kiss! Home And Away's Orpheus Pledger leans in with his walking cane to lock lips with newcomer Anneliese Apps on Palm Beach set.*

He plays the aspiring doctor Mason Morgan on Home and Away.

But Orpheus Pledger appeared a little worse for wear this week while filming new scenes for the soap at Sydney's Palm Beach with a cane as a prop.

The actor, 23, was pictured with a potential new love interest during the beachside takes as he kissed soon-to-be-announced co-star Anneliese Apps......

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, the Morgan family find themselves embroiled in (another!) drugs scandal when a special "uni night" at Salt goes wrong.

With business struggling at the restaurant, Brody (Jackson Heywood) decides to target a younger crowd to bring in a much-needed injection of cash â and Mason also does his bit by spreading the word to pretty student Lena Ascot.

Mason Morgan meets up with Lena in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Mason (Orpheus Pledger) is delighted when Lena agrees to come along to the evening as his date, but the mood suddenly turns awkward when she casually admits that she prefers party drugs to alcohol.

When the event gets under way later on, Brody is disappointed that the uni students only seem to be buying water and chips, which are hardly big money-spinners.

Mason sheds light on the situation by pointing out that the uni crowd are too focused on the drugs they're using and Brody is outraged to realise that he's right, spotting that Lena is clearly high.

Not wanting his restaurant's name dragged through the mud, Brody kicks Lena out and refuses to listen when she insists that she's not harming anyone. But is this really the last the Morgans have heard about the drugs?

Brody Morgan kicks Lena out of Salt in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Lena is outraged to be kicked out of Salt in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 26 and Thursday, April 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Justin Morgan will have his life turned upside down when his young daughter Ava arrives in Summer Bay.

Viewers know that Justin was forced to give up his little girl when he went into witness protection â a decision that her mum was keen to persist with even after the Morgans' identity was exposed.

However, Justin could get another chance at being a dad to the youngster when she turns up on his doorstep â just as he is preparing to flee the Bay with his partner Phoebe.

Phoebe has been offered a chance of a lifetime in America and is planning to take her fiancÃ© with her, but Ava's arrival will throw their plans into disarray.

Phoebe Nicholson considers her future with Justin Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Phoebe and Justin's trip to the States will all be finalised after she signs on the dotted line and commits to the year-long music gig she's been offered.

But as the couple prepare to sleep off the exciting day, TV Week reports that they'll be left stunned when Ava knocks at their door and asks where her dad is.

It's mixed emotions for Justin as Ava demands answers over his absence in her life, but as Phoebe watches father and daughter bond, it's clear that they have some big decisions to make.

Given how much Ava means to Justin, it's unlikely that he's going to want to give up the chance to be a proper dad to her. But does this mean Phoebe could be leaving for America on her own?

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (24-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Brody Morgan heads down a dark path as he finds himself tempted by drugs.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) is unable to resist when he hires a pretty new waitress called Lena, who's open about the fact that she uses party drugs when she wants to have a good time.

Not content with taking the illegal substances herself, Lena hopes to get Brody on board too as she tries to convince him that he needs some help to loosen up.


Brody Morgan and Lena grow closer in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Brody's first experience with drugs leads to him suffering a heavy comedown which almost puts him off for good, but he later falls into temptation for a second time when he gets stressed over an important restaurant reviewer coming to Salt.

Unfortunately, Brody's foolish decision has awful consequences when he loses it in front of the reviewer, who has merely offered up some constructive criticism about his cooking.

As things get ugly, the reviewer makes a hasty exit â leaving Brody's family baffled by his bizarre behaviour. When curious Justin finds an empty drugs bag among Brody's belongings, is his secret out already?


Justin Morgan confronts Brody Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin Morgan confronts Brody Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (29-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Brody Morgan will make two terrible decisions that look set to change his life forever as his drug addiction intensifies

Fans watching at Australian pace know that Brody has been struggling with a debilitating drug habit, but he will reach his lowest ebb in upcoming episodes.

Although Brody will do his best to convince his family that he has kicked the habit, it will become clear that he is seriously struggling to stay clean.

Before long, Brody gives up and goes in search of his next fix, but when he is unable to get his hands on any drugs â he takes drastic action.


Brody Morgan suffers the after-effects of taking drugs in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Firstly, Brody sells his sister Raffy's beloved necklace, but descends into a full blown meltdown when it doesn't give him the money he needs.

After Brody smashes up the pawn shop with a baseball bat, he knows he is in serious trouble with the law and attempts to flee. However, he is soon diving head first into even more trouble when he hijacks a car and forces a woman to drive him away.

When the frightened stranger named Scarlet gives Brody her handbag in exchange for her freedom, Brody is left with some explaining to do the following morning and knows he needs to make amends.


Justin and Brody Morgan at Salt in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Desperate to stay out of trouble, Brody heads over to Scarlet's house in a bid to ask for her silence, but gets more than he bargained for when she hits him over the head with a vase upon his arrival.

As Brody comes round, TV Week reports that he will find himself tied up with Scarlet standing over him, but will she turn him in to the police? Or does she have another plan?

Home and Away's UK audience will see these scenes towards the end of June. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital  Spy

----------

Pantherboy (04-05-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Lena looks older than Justin and she is in college with Olivia, I thought she was with Mason but she is with Brody giving him drugs, what a bad written storyline for Brody

----------

lizann (13-05-2017), Pantherboy (10-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Brody Morgan finds himself in hot water later this month as the police suspect him of taking drugs.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) has been dabbling ever since being introduced to bad influence Lena recently, but he pushes his luck too far when he goes out driving with drugs still in his system.

Brody and his young half-sister Raffy are travelling in the Salt van when they spot Kat Chapman conducting random breath tests up ahead.

Kat waves the pair into the queue, but Brody is so worried about what she'll find that he does a suddenly u-turn and speeds off in the opposite direction.

Understandably suspicious, the cops rush off in pursuit of Brody, forcing him to stop and submit to the test after all.

Although Brody's breath tests negative for alcohol, his erratic behaviour has aroused so much suspicion that Kat decides to haul him down to the station for a drugs test too.


Kat Chapman questions Brody Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

The test is designed to pick up any drugs taken in the last 12 hours, but Brody's relief is evident when it somehow comes back negative.

Still well aware that something isn't right, Kat tells Justin about what happened and warns that he needs to keep an eye on his troubled younger brother.

When Justin demands answers from Brody, he admits that he's back on drugs and doesn't know how he passed the drugs test â he got lucky. Will Justin support his brother when he needs him the most?


Brody Morgan is questioned by Kat Chapman in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, May 22 and Tuesday, May 23 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (13-05-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

Tori is one of the most naturally beautiful women on H&A in my opinion. She is stunning. I hope she stays for years as I really like her.
Maybe one day Duncan Stewart will come back, and he and Tori become a couple again. I thought they were really sweet together - much more suited to each other than Tori and Dr Nate Cooper in my opinion. 
To be honest I can`t say I`ll miss Nate when he leaves.

----------

kaz21 (20-05-2017), Pantherboy (21-05-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Tori is one of the most naturally beautiful women on H&A in my opinion. She is stunning. I hope she stays for years as I really like her.
> Maybe one day Duncan Stewart will come back, and he and Tori become a couple again. I thought they were really sweet together - much more suited to each other than Tori and Dr Nate Cooper in my opinion. 
> To be honest I can`t say I`ll miss Nate when he leaves.


I agree with you about Tori, TaintedLove. I really like her as well.

SPOILER ALERT! 

So, therefore I have to say I am not really looking forward to the upcoming scenes with her & Ash! (see the pictures in the couple of articles I posted on the Ash (George Mason) thread in April. We will have to wait & see how all that pans out!)

----------

kaz21 (21-05-2017), TaintedLove (21-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, there's another scary moment for Brody Morgan when he coughs up blood after a brutal beating.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) is subjected to a nasty attack from his drug dealer when he's unable to settle debts that he's run up with his previous purchases.

When Brody's brother Mason (Orpheus Pledger) later spots him coughing up blood at home, he insists on rushing him to the hospital for tests.


Brody Morgan coughs up blood in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Once there, Brody claims that the bruising to his ribs and chest was caused by a fall down the stairs at Salt, but he arouses suspicion by refusing to undergo routine blood tests â knowing that his recent drug use would show up.

In the end, Tori demands that Brody should take the blood tests to prove he's not still doing drugs. Brody agrees, but will his lies be exposed as a result?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 13 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (03-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Justin Morgan faces a double dose of devastation later this month, as his relationship with Phoebe Nicholson breaks down and his family is torn apart by Brody's drugs scandal.

Justin (James Stewart) has agreed to join Phoebe when she heads off on an exciting tour of the US, but he'll soon be plagued by second thoughts as he struggles with the idea of leaving his daughter Ava behind.

Justin has only recently been reunited with Ava, so he naturally finds it difficult to adjust to the idea of being apart from her again so soon.


Justin Morgan struggles after recent events in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

When Summer Bay's residents gather for Justin and Phoebe's farewell party and Brian brings Ava along as a kind gesture, it only leaves Justin feeling even worse.

Perceptive Phoebe notices this and eventually admits that she can't take him away from Ava, presuming that they'll have a long-distance relationship instead.

Sadly, it quickly becomes clear that Justin has other ideas when he suddenly breaks up with Phoebe, insisting that he doesn't want to ruin her life by holding her back and making her wait for him.

Despite being the one who made the drastic decision, Justin is still distraught by how things have turned out when he says his goodbyes to Phoebe.


Justin Morgan struggles after recent events in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

There's also a case of bad timing when Phoebe's departure coincides with a new crisis for Justin's brother Brody.

Brody's troubles are dramatically exposed when Kat identifies him as a drugged-up vandal who recently targeted a pawn shop, which leads to his whole family finding out what he's been up to.

The pressures of Phoebe's sad exit and Brody's scandal soon begin to take their toll on Justin, but will he be able to cope?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 28 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

These new pictures also show how the rest of the Morgans react to the worrying news about Brody and how low he's stooped.


Tori Morgan breaks down while looking through old family photos with Mason in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Tori (Penny McNamee) finds the situation particularly difficult to deal with, but she's also furious with Justin for kicking out their wayward brother as a punishment for his behaviour.

An emotional Tori reckons the Morgans should be pulling together to support Brody rather than turning their backs on him, and she torments herself further by looking through old photos from their childhood.


Tori Morgan breaks down while looking through old family photos with Mason in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Just when the Morgans are starting to worry about Brody and where he might be, they receive a visit from his new friend Scarlett, who's given him a place to stay.

Suspicious Justin accuses Scarlett of being one of Brody's 'druggy friends', but she firmly denies it by revealing that she has some experience with addicts and just wants to help him out.


Scarlett turns up to see the Morgans in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Scarlett then takes the Morgans over to see Brody at her place, where they all try to work out what to do with him.

Could staying with Scarlett be his best option for now?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 28 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------


## Rowdydog12

How isn't Brody in jail? Biggest load of crap ever...

----------

kaz21 (22-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, the Morgans rally around Brody when he finally accepts that he needs help for his drug addiction.

Brody's problems go from bad to worse when Kat identifies him as the drugged-up vandal who recently targeted a pawn shop and his brother Justin kicks him out of their family home as a result.

Luckily, the situation does serve as a wake-up call for Brody, who becomes determined to kick his addiction for good with the help of his new friend Scarlett.

But his attempts to go cold turkey bring about scary withdrawal symptoms as he starts to hallucinate about his dead mother.


Brody in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

When Brody goes missing following one particularly frightening hallucination, Scarlet will call upon his conflicted family â adamant that they need to support him through this.

When Mason and Raffy later find a distressed Brody in the park, he finally admits to them that he is suffering from extreme withdrawal and needs help.

However, when Justin approaches the topic of his brother moving home, Brody isn't so sure â adamant that he doesn't want his siblings looking over his shoulder all the time. Will Brody realise he needs his family's support?


Justin and Brody in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, July 3 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (24-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

why is brody not in jail

----------


## kaz21

He got bail.

----------


## Rowdydog12

I know , its a load of bullsh !!!

----------


## Rowdydog12

It shows young adults that , hey if you get on the drugs, then try sell drugs and hey even assault someone in a public shop oh and also steal someones car and $10000 , all you have to do is run away and hide in a junkie house and know a couple of people or be part owner of a restaurant and hey you'll be let off with bail 

Biggest load of choc ice cream ever!! If i did this in real life , i'd be in jail..

----------


## Pantherboy

Photos of James Stewart (Justin) filming at Palm Beach this week - getting beaten up by bikies!


*Battered and bruised! Home And Away's James Stewart involved in a fist fight with bikie gang members during intense upcoming episode*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ikie-gang.html



& James also filming with Sarah Roberts:

*Getting comfy! Actress Sarah Roberts dons bright blue track pants in between shooting scenes on the beachside set of Home And Away*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...pants-set.html

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away airs another dangerous twist for the Morgan family later this month as they get targeted by Brody's drug dealer.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) has recently got himself involved with a dangerous dealer called Zannis â and he's about to discover that getting himself out of the murky world is much easier said than done.

Piling pressure on Brody, scheming Zannis warns him to accept a delivery of drugs at Salt one afternoon.

Brody refuses to be bullied by Zannis for any longer and turns the tables by threatening to report him to the police, but his brave tactic backfires badly when Zannis then decides to target his family as revenge.


Zannis breaks into the Morgan house in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Zannis makes his evil move by sneaking into the Morgans' house and pouring poison into the water jug in the fridge.

Tori (Penny McNamee) turns out to be the unlucky family member who first drinks the water and she suddenly falls ill, prompting her boyfriend Nate Cooper to spring into action and call an ambulance.

Later at the hospital, it's confirmed that Tori has high levels of potassium in her system, but the doctors aren't sure why her levels are so high.

All hell breaks loose when Brody figures out what's happened, but can he ever be free of Zannis?


Tori Morgan pours the poisoned water in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Tori Morgan is poisoned in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Brody and Zannis have a showdown in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, July 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (01-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Brody Morgan has to face the police yet again later this month as he's accused of committing a robbery at Scarlett Snow's home.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) finds himself at the centre of another scandal as it becomes worryingly clear that he's still using drugs and hasn't got himself clean after all.

As she's particularly close to Brody at the moment, it's Scarlett (Tania Nolan) who tips off his family that something isn't right and her suspicions are backed up when they find drugs in his van.

When confronted by his loved ones, Brody is unable to think of a believable cover story â pushing the Morgans to breaking point as they realise that he may need a stint in rehab.

Just as Brody's family are discussing his options, Scarlett is horrified to discover that her home has been trashed and her lockbox is suddenly empty.


Scarlett Snow warns Justin Morgan about Brody in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Scarlett insists on reporting the crime to the police and Brody is hauled in for questioning, privately panicking when he realises that Kat Chapman's team are already gathering fingerprints.

Claiming that he needs a break from the stress of the police quiz, Brody asks for a chance to go out and get some food, which Kat agrees to as long as Justin keeps an eye on him.

Sadly, it seems that Brody has managed to dupe everyone close to him again when he uses this opportunity to make a hasty getaway.

As the fingerprint tests come back and prove damning for Brody, how will the Morgans react to the realisation of how low he's stooped? And will the police catch up with him again?


Kat Chapman questions Brody Morgan again in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, July 19 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (08-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away appears to be lining up a new love interest for Justin Morgan already as he grows closer to Scarlett Snow.

Justin was recently left heartbroken by the departure of his girlfriend Phoebe Nicholson, who left the Bay in order to focus on her music career abroad.

Justin didn't have too much time to mourn the breakdown of his relationship as he was soon caught up helping his brother Brody battle his drug addiction.

But Justin seems ready to give romance another go as he's started falling for newcomer Scarlett Snow â who has been helping Brody with his problems.

Aussie fans have seen a spark between them in recent episodes as Justin found out that Scarlett was hiding the big secret that she had a child.

However, the clip above sees Justin come close to admitting his feelings for Scarlett as he tells her how much he cares about her.

But given that Scarlett's ex-husband is trying to track her down, something tells us there could be even more heartbreak for Justin...


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (10-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Brody Morgan's troubles come to a head after he commits a robbery at Scarlett Snow's home.

Upcoming episodes see Brody (Jackson Heywood) do a sudden disappearing act after he's caught out for stealing from Scarlett's safe in a desperate bid to feed his drug addiction.

The Morgans are more worried for Brody than ever when he's nowhere to be found, but it's his troublesome friend Lena who saves the day by revealing that he's travelled off to Mangrove River and may be in trouble.

When Justin and Mason do manage to find Brody, they physically restrain him and bring him back to Summer Bay â facing a tough battle as he repeatedly tries to get away from them.


Justin and Mason Morgan restrain Brody in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

It's Justin who tries to give Brody some harsh home truths, warning that he'll be facing a jail sentence unless he does the right thing and comes clean over the robbery.

As Brody still doesn't seem prepared to listen, Justin makes a tough decision by calling the police himself. When Brody is dragged away, can he ever forgive his brother for this?


Brody Morgan gets arrested in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, July 28 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (15-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Justin Morgan makes a major mistake when he jumps to conclusions over Scarlett Snow's past.

Justin (James Stewart) continues to grow close to Scarlett when he helps to repair the engine in her boat, but there's trouble afoot when her phone then falls into the water.

While this certainly ranks low on the list of Summer Bay water accidents, Scarlett completely overreacts by freaking out and forcing Justin to jump in to retrieve it.

After Justin goes to great efforts to get the wet phone working again, he spots that Scarlett's background image is a photo of herself looking happy and holding a young boy.


Justin Morgan tries to fix Scarlett Snow's phone in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin gives the phone back to Scarlett and asks whether the boy is her son, but when she refuses to give him a straight answer, he angrily accuses her of leaving her son behind in Adelaide and of lying to them the whole time.

A furious Scarlett slaps Justin across the face and warns him not to make presumptions about her, but could there be any truth to his theory?


Justin Morgan tries to fix Scarlett Snow's phone in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, August 9 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (29-07-2017), Pantherboy (29-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, two of the Morgans face a dangerous situation as Brody returns to his old ways.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) has spent the past few months dabbling in drugs â and he's seriously tempted to return to his bad habits later this month as he desperately searches through the trash for a hit.

When Mason (Orpheus Pledger) inadvertently interrupts, he's upset to find his brother in such a bad state and insists on taking Brody off to seek professional help.

On their way, the Morgan duo realise they're being followed and when Brody realises it might be his enemy Zannis, he grabs the wheel and causes the car to crash.

Both boys end up injured in the vehicle, but these pictures show that Brody is worse off as Mason calls for help. Will Brody make it through this?


Mason Morgan and Brody Morgan end up in a car crash in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Mason Morgan and Brody Morgan end up in a car crash in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, August 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (19-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

what ages is brody and ziggy?

----------

Pantherboy (22-08-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Ziggy is 19 and apparently Brody is 25ish.

----------

lizann (23-08-2017), Pantherboy (22-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Justin Morgan and Scarlett Snow seem closer than ever in these brand new pictures â but things quickly turn sour between them.

Early next month, the Morgans gather together to break some big news to Brody â proposing the idea of selling the restaurant to pay for the expensive rehab treatment he needs at a private clinic.

Unsurprisingly, Brody is dead-set against the idea of giving up his livelihood just to pay for rehab, seeing it as the only good thing he has left in his life.

In the end, it's Scarlett (Tania Nolan) who steps in to talk Brody around, urging him to see that it's the best move not only for his own future but also for his family.

Justin (James Stewart) is delighted when he hears about his younger brother's change of heart and he ends up sharing a moment with Scarlett as he shows his gratitude for help.

However, just as Scarlett leans in for a kiss, Justin ruins it all by pulling away and ordering her to go. How will Scarlett react to such a harsh rejection?


Scarlett Snow leans in for a kiss with Justin Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 5 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (26-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away villain Zannis targets Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni with a dark murder plan later this month.

Zannis (Caleb Alloway) is out for revenge against Brody and decides to hit him where it hurts by kidnapping Ziggy, having spotted a connection between Brody and the Summer Bay newcomer.

A terrified Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) finds herself held hostage in a motel room by Zannis and his thugs, setting the stage for a nasty trap.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) soon gets a text message to meet Ziggy in the motel and walks straight into the danger zone by heading over there, completely oblivious to the fact that anything is wrong.


Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni's kidnap ordeal with Zannis sees Kat Chapman and Robbo come to the rescue in Home and AwayBrody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni's kidnap ordeal with Zannis sees Kat Chapman and Robbo come to the rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Much to Brody's horror, he finds himself taken captive too, discovering that Zannis wants to murder both him and Ziggy while making it look like a drug overdose.

Fortunately, help is at hand when Kat Chapman (Pia Miller) follows Brody to the motel, wanting answers after he missed his parole hearing.

Even though Kat quickly becomes a hostage herself, the good news is that she's brought mystery man Robbo along with her â giving him the chance to play the hero.

As Robbo takes on Zannis and his thugs â showing some impressive combat skills in the process â can he save the day for everyone?


Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni's kidnap ordeal with Zannis sees Kat Chapman and Robbo come to the rescue in Home and AwayBrody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni's kidnap ordeal with Zannis sees Kat Chapman and Robbo come to the rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni's kidnap ordeal with Zannis sees Kat Chapman and Robbo come to the rescue in Home and AwayBrody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni's kidnap ordeal with Zannis sees Kat Chapman and Robbo come to the rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni's kidnap ordeal with Zannis sees Kat Chapman and Robbo come to the rescue in Home and AwayBrody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni's kidnap ordeal with Zannis sees Kat Chapman and Robbo come to the rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Digital Spy
Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 25 and Tuesday, September 26 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Pantherboy (16-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Mason Morgan finally gets a smile back on his face when he meets a new love interest.

When Mason (Orpheus Pledger) angrily vents his frustration over the lack of progress in his recovery, he attracts the attention of mystery woman Beth â who eavesdrops on him from outside his hospital room.


Mason Morgan meets his new love interest Beth in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Soon afterwards, the lady in question introduces herself as a nurse and seems genuinely interested in Mason when she asks to hear his story.

Trying to cheer Mason up afterwards, Beth takes him for a ride around the hospital in a wheelchair, which turns out to be a lot more fun than he'd expected.

Tori and Justin are happy to finally see Mason having fun, but there's a twist to the tale when Tori later explains that there is no nurse at the hospital called Beth. So, who is this mystery newcomer?


Mason Morgan meets his new love interest Beth in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, September 27 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (16-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Justin Morgan nearly drowns on a romantic date with Scarlett Snow next month.

Justin (James Stewart) pulls out all the stops when he finally gets his chance to impress Scarlett, but it's not long before their time together goes horribly wrong.

After Scarlett (Tania Nolan) is finally honest about her feelings and tells Justin that she wants to be with him, he's delighted and quickly arranges a date for the very next day.

Justin ends up taking Scarlett to a secluded beach for a romantic picnic, where they head out for a swim and share a moment in the water.


Justin Morgan and Scarlett Snow's eventful date in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

When they decide to get out, Justin hangs back for one last dip and heads underwater for a dive â but Scarlett is horrified when he doesn't come back up again.

Realising something has gone horribly wrong, Scarlett rushes back into the water and pulls an unconscious Justin out, managing to resuscitate him.

While doing so, Scarlett is hit by tragic flashbacks to the moment she did this for her late son Max â which brings terrible memories back.


Justin Morgan and Scarlett Snow's eventful date in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Later at the hospital, Scarlett confides in Justin once he's been checked over â finally telling him the full story about the day that little Max died.

Max fell from a tree and there weren't any scratches or bruises, so Scarlett didn't take him to the hospital.

The next morning, Max had passed away and Scarlett blamed herself for what happened to him.

Breaking down, Scarlett tells Justin that she's not ready for a relationship just yet after all â so are things between them over already?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 3 and Wednesday, October 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (23-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni have their secret romance exposed next month.

Upcoming episodes see Brody (Jackson Heywood) get together with Ziggy, as they've been bonded together by their recent traumatic experience with evil Zannis.

Knowing that Ziggy's family wouldn't approve of her dating the guy who inadvertently caused so much trouble for her, she and Brody decide to keep their relationship under wraps.

These new photos show the moment that loved-up Brody gives Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) a bracelet as a thank-you for supporting him throughout all of his recent dramas, which brings them even closer.


Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni get passionate in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni get passionate in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Later that night, Brody's brother Justin (James Stewart) returns home and is confused to find Ziggy's top lying around â but all becomes clear when she suddenly appears with a half-naked Brody.

Justin reacts badly to the pair's secrecy and is convinced that it'll all end in tears, but he's given pause for thought when Brody insists that he genuinely cares about Ziggy.

Justin's only advice is to come clean with the Astonis sooner rather than later, so Ziggy asks Brody for a week to prepare her family before dropping the news. Will they live to regret not coming clean straight away?


Justin Morgan finds Ziggy's top in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni get caught out in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 11 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (30-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Brody also faces a separate family drama when Mason returns home after being discharged from hospital.

Brody sees Mason's return as his big chance to get their brotherly relationship back on track after the car crash that nearly left Mason permanently paralysed.

Sadly, Brody's peace-making attempts don't go according to plan when Mason (Orpheus Pledger) erupts with fury in response, jumping on top of Brody on the family sofa and trying to strangle him!

Later, Justin and Tori try to get the feuding brothers back on better terms, but it seems there's just no reasoning with an increasingly-bitter Mason.


Justin Morgan tries to reason with Mason in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Justin Morgan tries to reason with Mason in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Trying a different tactic, Justin takes the Morgan family to visit their parents' grave â reminding them of how much they've lost and how they shouldn't let their family be torn apart.

When Brody offers his hand out to Mason and he finally accepts it, is the Morgans' war over at last?


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (30-09-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of James Stewart (Justin) filming with Sarah Roberts (new character, Willow) at Palm Beach earlier this week. Justin's daughter, Ava, & buddy the dog are also in a couple of pictures. These scenes to go to air in 2018:


*Red hot! New Summer Bay babe Sarah Roberts flaunts enviable bikini body AND teases a kiss with co-star James Stewart as she films steamy scenes for Home And Away*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-body-set.html

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, there's trouble ahead for Mason Morgan and his new girlfriend Beth Ellis.

The couple seem more loved-up than ever when they head out for a date at the casino, but events take a worrying turn as Beth suddenly feels faint while driving and passes out at the wheel.


Beth Ellis and Mason Morgan meet for a date in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Although they don't suffer any serious injuries, Mason (Orpheus Pledger) is left fearing that things are moving too quickly with Beth â especially as she seems to be putting him before her own health.

Beth (Anneliese Apps) manages to talk Mason around by pointing out that their happiness is all that matters right now, but the Morgan family continue to express their concerns. Are they right to be worried about Mason's new romance?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 17 and Wednesday, October 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (07-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Mason Morgan fears that he's losing his girlfriend Beth Ellis already in emotional scenes later this month.

Mason (Orpheus Pledger) is left horrified when Beth suffers a shock collapse on the pier, forcing him to step in and give her CPR.

As these dramatic pictures show, Mason calls out to his brother Justin and Scarlett Snow for help when he sees they're nearby.
Scarlett Snow and Justin Morgan hear Mason's screams for help in Home and Away


Â©  Channel 5

Once Beth (Anneliese Apps) is rushed to hospital, the experts take over the attempts to revive her and there's relief all round when she eventually regains consciousness.

Although Beth's parents are still wary about her getting too close to Mason under the circumstances, she insists that he should be by her side throughout â not wanting to waste any time.

Later on, Tori breaks the bad news to Beth and her loved ones that her heart is unfortunately failing.

Although there is a short term solution, Beth will die if she doesn't get a heart transplant soon. Is Mason heading for heartbreak?
Mason Morgan is distraught as Mason Morgan suffers a health scare in Home and Away


Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, October 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (21-10-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, there's a heartbreaking time ahead for Mason Morgan as his girlfriend Beth Ellis awaits a transplant.

Beth (Anneliese Apps) is seriously ill in hospital and urgently needs a new heart if she stands any chance of making a recovery.

As time starts to run out for Beth, Mason (Orpheus Pledger) is given fresh hope when he hears about a car crash victim whose heart would be a perfect candidate for her.

Ignoring proper procedure, Mason starts hassling the victim's grieving husband Brenden to help hurry things along â which only makes the situation ten times worse.

It's left to Tori to bring her younger brother back in line as she urges him to be more respectful, but what does the future hold for Beth?


Mason Morgan supports Beth Ellis in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 8 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Mason Morgan is left distraught later this month as his girlfriend Beth Ellis tragically dies.

The Summer Bay couple are currently involved in an emotional storyline, with terminally-ill Beth (Anneliese Apps) in urgent need of a heart transplant.

Upcoming episodes see Mason (Orpheus Pledger) seek special permission to take Beth out of hospital for a few hours, wanting to give her a day to remember.

With help from John Palmer and Marilyn Chambers, thoughtful Mason organises a romantic beach lunch for Beth and gives her a promise ring as a sign of his commitment.


Beth Ellis and Mason Morgan's fateful date in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Beth Ellis and Mason Morgan's fateful date in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Sadly, the pair's date is cut short when Beth's breathing becomes laboured and she finds herself in severe pain, prompting Mason to rush her straight back to the hospital.

In the emergency room, Beth's condition gets rapidly worse until she suddenly crashes.

Despite Tori Morgan's best attempts to revive Beth, there's nothing that can be done for her and Tori eventually has to confirm a time of death.

Will Mason go off the rails after losing his beloved girlfriend so soon into their relationship?


Beth Ellis and Mason Morgan's fateful date in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Beth Ellis and Mason Morgan's fateful date in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Mason Morgan mourns Beth Ellis in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 14 and Wednesday, November 15 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (04-11-2017), tammyy2j (07-11-2017)

----------


## lizann

dies on the beach just like meg, belle and billie

----------


## tammyy2j

I am not a fan of Mason and not invested in his relationship with Beth

----------


## Pantherboy

Pictures of filming at Palm Beach this week. James Stewart (Justin) and Patrick O'Connor (Dean) - more punching on!!:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Away-set.html

----------


## lizann

has there been another family on the show before than spends more time at the hospital than the morgans do, i know tori is a doctor but as patients, looks like one is in each week

----------

lellygurl (02-12-2017), Pantherboy (27-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Justin Morgan faces a frightening ordeal later this month as newcomer Willow Harris holds him prisoner at the garage.

Justin (James Stewart) realises that he's met a potentially dangerous new enemy when Willow demands repayment for dirty money that he's handed in to the police.

The trouble unfolds after Mason Morgan and Ziggy Astoni discover that a wad of cash has been hidden away in a car they're working on at the garage.

Although Mason and Ziggy aren't sure what to do about the suspicious activity, Justin is determined to do the right thing and calls in the police to handle this one.


Willow Harris holds Justin Morgan captive in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

In the aftermath, Willow (Sarah Roberts) comes calling at the garage and violently attacks Justin â tying him to a work bench and refusing to let him go unless he repays the money.

Willow reveals that the cash doesn't belong to her, and the real owners will be even more menacing than her if they don't get it.

When Ziggy and Ash stumble across the showdown, Willow flees from the scene â but she clearly isn't giving up easily as she later breaks into the Morgans' home and steals family pet Buddy.

How will Justin react when Willow refuses to give his dog back unless he hands over the $15,000 he's lost her?


Willow Harris holds Justin Morgan captive in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, January 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital S`py

----------

Pantherboy (13-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Justin Morgan takes a beating later this month as he desperately tries to protect newcomer Willow Harris.

Justin (James Stewart) has found himself drawn into a troubling situation involving Willow, who's got herself tied up with a dangerous gang.

With fearsome Boyd Easton demanding his missing $15,000 back from Willow (Sarah Roberts), he'll stop at nothing to scare her â and the threats are about to get way too close to home.

Upcoming scenes see Willow left devastated when her father Russell gets pushed down the stairs and knocked unconscious at home.

Although Russell is only diagnosed with a mild concussion after being rushed to hospital, Willow is in turmoil as she knows the situation is only going to get worse.

When Justin decides to step in and defend Willow, he sparks a showdown with Boyd and his biker mates, warning them all to leave her alone.

Although Justin's heroics lead to him being beaten up, he later springs a surprise on Willow by revealing that he recorded some incriminating comments from Boyd and now has evidence of his various crimes.


Justin Morgan confronts Boyd Easton and his men in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin also convinces Willow to make her own statement to make sure that the charges stick, but there's a worrying moment for both of them when Boyd spots them at the police station.

Boyd is now facing serious charges and looks likely to be put away, but he warns Willow and Justin that they both need to watch out. Have they really heard the last of this?


Boyd Easton threatens Justin Morgan and Willow Harris as he's finally arrested in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Boyd Easton threatens Justin Morgan and Willow Harris as he's finally arrested in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 13 and Wednesday, February 14 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (03-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Justin Morgan finally gives into temptation with his new love interest Willow Harris later this month, but there's still a big question mark hanging over their future.

Justin (James Stewart) is seduced by Willow after helping her to land a brand new job at the gym, giving her a reason to stick around in Summer Bay.

When John Palmer offers Justin's younger brother Mason a position at the gym, Willow barges in and provides some last-minute competition â confidently pitching herself as the better candidate.

Torn over who to hire, John recruits Justin to be a guinea pig for both Mason and Willow (Sarah Roberts) as they're granted a trial to prove themselves.


Justin Morgan and Willow Harris grow closer in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

In the end, John decides to hire both Mason and Willow when they manage to impress him equally, leaving Willow delighted as she's finally getting her life together.

As Willow thanks Justin for everything he's done for her, she admits that she's never met a guy like him before.

Willow leads Justin into her caravan, where chemistry sizzles and they end up sleeping together for the first time.


Justin Morgan and Willow Harris grow closer in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Although the pair are loved-up afterwards, Justin spoils the moment by suggesting that they need to talk about what this means.

Unhappy with Justin's refusal to keep things casual, Willow kicks him out of the caravan â throwing his clothes and shoes after him! Do Justin and Willow want different things from this relationship?


Justin Morgan and Willow Harris grow closer in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (10-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Brody Morgan finds himself with competition on his hands when Ziggy Astoni's ex-boyfriend Jarrod reappears.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) is concerned that Ziggy is making a big mistake when she starts spending time with Jarrod again â and his worries are shared by her parents Maggie and Ben.

Although Jarrod betrayed Ziggy (Sophie Dilman) by cheating on her when they were a couple, she does seem willing to give him another chance regardless.


Jarrod tries to win Ziggy Astoni back in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Brody can't resist poking his nose in by telling Ziggy that he's uneasy about Jarrod being back, although he also freely admits that it's none of his business.

Ziggy knows that she'd feel the same way if one of Brody's ex-girlfriends appeared in the Bay, but she points out that they're not together and things would be very different if they were.

As Brody is left to consider this possibility, will he make his own play for Ziggy, or has he already missed his chance?


Ziggy Astoni and Brody Morgan discuss Jarrod and their future in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Ziggy Astoni and Brody Morgan discuss Jarrod and their future in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, February 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (10-02-2018)

----------


## lizann

does john own the gym?

----------

Pantherboy (11-02-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

> does john own the gym?


I donât believe so. The last time the gym business was sold, I canât recall them even mentioning who bought it, but I am pretty sure it wasnât John (does anyone remember different?). It was a little while ago now when the episode where John employed Willow & Mason at the gym went to air in Aust, but didnât John mention at the time that he was sort of looking after the gym for the owners? And that was why he was the one organising to find a new gym manager for them? (or am I remembering that wrong?).

----------


## tammyy2j

I still think Roo and Justin could be good together, they have chemistry

----------

kaz21 (15-02-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Justin Morgan could face some serious competition for his new girlfriend Willow Harris in an upcoming storyline.

Justin and Willow's relationship is just starting to hot up on UK screens at the moment, but episodes soon to air in Australia will see them face their first major hurdle.

New bad boy Dean, who's the leader of the River Boys gang now that the Braxtons have left Summer Bay, is an old flame of Willow's and he'll be making his mark very soon.

Showing that he's not really over his ex, Dean causes chaos by waiting half-naked for Willow in her bed.


Patrick O'Connor as Dean Thompson in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Dean's play for Willow goes badly wrong when she comes home with Justin, who understandably wants some answers on what the hell he's doing there!

Sarah Roberts, who plays Willow, told Aussie magazine TV Week: "It definitely causes havoc. Dean just rocks up in Willow's bed, uninvited.

"Justin is upset and questions why he's there and what it means. She tells him how they were great mates growing up and things occasionally crossed over.

"But she didn't invite him over. She wants to be with Justin."


Dean Thompson and Willow Harris catch up in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Dean's bad behaviour will spark a new rift with Justin, sparking some dramatic scenes for Summer Bay. Is there a danger that Willow's history with Dean will prove too hard for him to compete with?

Sarah added: "It's going to get pretty heated."


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away airs one of the biggest weeks in its 30-year history later this month, as a shocking stunt drama rocks Summer Bay.

Huge episodes â written in specially to help mark the show's 30th anniversary â see lives hang in the balance after Ash's dangerous feud with Robbo sparks a devastating chain of events.

Viewers have recently seen Ash (George Mason) vow revenge against Robbo, blaming him for the tragic death of Kat Chapman and their unborn baby.

Upcoming episodes see the Morgan family get involved in harbouring Robbo when Tori takes pity on him, not wanting Ash and the River Boys to track him down.


Ash and Justin Morgan's car chase ends in disaster in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Later this month, Justin (James Stewart) hatches a daring plan to smuggle Robbo out of Summer Bay without Ash ever finding out.

After days of secretly hiding Robbo out at the garage, Justin seizes his opportunity by sneaking him into the boot of a random car and driving off.

Unfortunately for Justin, it doesn't take long before Ash gets wind of his masterplan and rushes off in chase â still determined to exact his revenge against Robbo.

Knowing that it's only a matter of time before Ash catches up with them, Justin resorts to Plan B by leaving Robbo in the bush for Willow to find and assist him, while he drives the car as far away as possible.


Ash and Justin Morgan's car chase ends in disaster in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Although the ruse works, Justin still has to deal with Ash driving towards him like a man possessed â which inevitably creates a dangerous situation on the road.

With police also on their trail, Ash drives Justin into a team of gas workers, causing an accident and a massive explosion.

The fire races up the gas mains and then creates a sinkhole under the school, sparking a whole new chapter of dramaâ¦


Ash and Justin Morgan's car chase ends in disaster in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Ash and Justin Morgan's car chase ends in disaster in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Ash and Justin Morgan's car chase ends in disaster in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, March 26 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (17-03-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away airs a shock shooting after Justin Morgan's daughter Ava is kidnapped.

Whose life will hang in the balance?*

_Home and Away_ will air a shock shooting storyline as Summer Bay unites to save Justin Morgan's daughter Ava from kidnappers.

Viewers in Australia recently saw Ava get snatched in a huge cliffhanger, which aired just before the soap went off air Down Under to make way for the Commonwealth Games.

With Home and Away now back on air in Australia, the stakes are getting even higher as the race is on to get Ava back home safely.

Upcoming episodes will see the culprits behind the kidnapping send a ransom note, which demands $25,000 in exchange for Ava's return.

When new cop Colby Thorne is alerted to the terrifying situation, he comes up with a risky plan to take back control.

Colby's idea sees him lie in wait at the exchange location with back-up from his police team, while Justin's girlfriend Willow Harris (Sarah Roberts) acts as bait by bringing along the money.

Tim Franklin, who plays Colby, told Aussie magazine TV Week: "Justin is a broken man, just trying to keep himself together for his daughter's sake. His head is living in the land of what-ifs, which Colby understands all too well.

"The plan is dangerous, but he'll do it by any means necessary."

Sadly for Colby, he hasn't counted on his old friend Dean Thompson causing major problems, as the chief River Boy stumbles across the police operation in his own unofficial search for Ava.

When the kidnapper arrives as promised, Ava rushes to Willow's side â leaving the coast clear for the police to finally move in. The only problem is that Dean decides to get in there first, frantically trying to deal with the culprit himself.

As Dean's efforts go badly wrong, the kidnapper makes a dramatic getaway and takes revenge by trying to run the gang leader over.

With everyone desperate to get out of harm's way, Colby pulls out his gun and a shot is soon fired which could leave someone seriously injured, or worse. Will everyone make it out of the situation alive?

Tim added: "The kidnapper has an old grudge to settle. Someone may not make it out alive.

"Colby is put in a situation where the ones he loves are in great danger. There's only one choice he can make."

*Home and Away will air these scenes in late May in the UK. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## lizann

im sure justin will survive again

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, Mason Morgan could be setting himself up for a fall as he pursues new arrival Jasmine Delaney.

Fans have seen Mason (Orpheus Pledger) and Jasmine (Sam Frost) strike up a bond while working together at the hospital recently.

Later this month, Mason plucks up the courage to invite Jasmine along to join him at Ziggy Astoni's birthday party.


Mason Morgan in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Mason is on cloud nine when Jasmine says yes and is very keen to see how this unfolds, but he doesn't seem to be on the same page as her on this one.

Jasmine confides in her friend Leah Patterson-Baker by firmly insisting that it's not a date, which shows that Mason is getting a bit carried away.

To make matters even worse, Mason ends up having to stay late at work and can't meet up with Jasmine after all.


Mason Morgan asks Jasmine Delaney out in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

As a result, instead of going to Ziggy's party, Jasmine finds herself sharing a fun afternoon at the bar with new policeman Colby Thorne.

The pair begin to bond over their shared status as newcomers to the Bay, culminating in an unexpected kiss as they say goodbye for the night. Is this the final nail in the coffin for Mason's latest romantic hopes?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, May 9 and Thursday, May 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (28-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

SPOILER ALERT: Pictures of James Stewart (Justin) & Sarah Roberts (Willow) filming at Palm Beach, together with Patrick O'Connor (Dean) & Shane Withington (John)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...alm-Beach.html

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Justin Morgan lashes out at his love rival Dean Thompson later this month as their animosity over Willow Harris grows.

Upcoming episodes will see Willow decide to give Dean (Patrick O'Connor) a chance in the wake of her unexpected split from Justin.

Although an indecisive Willow soon starts to wonder whether she's really made the right choice, a heated clash on the beach could change everything.


Dean Thompson comes out of the sea after a surf in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Jealous Justin (James Stewart) is livid that Dean has got himself back involved with Willow so quickly, especially since they're supposed to be work colleagues at the garage.

A no-nonsense Justin fires Dean from the business, prompting the bad boy to retaliate by making a cheeky comment about Willow.

Justin shows who's boss by punching Dean in the face â and he also has some harsh words for Willow when he next sees her.


Justin Morgan clashes with Dean Thompson in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Justin Morgan clashes with Dean Thompson in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Dean Thompson comes out of the sea after a surf in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Although Willow begs Justin to give Dean his job back, he stubbornly refuses and questions why she wants to date a lowlife.

As Willow reels from Justin's angry outbursts, she feels that he's finally showing his true colours and regrets not leaving him sooner â committing herself to a future with Dean instead. Are Willow and Justin over for good?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (09-06-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Home and Away lines up a baby bombshell for Mason Morgan
Dempsey is back â and she's got some unexpected news.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...-mason-morgan/

Mason Morgan is about to get hit with some life-changing news in Home and Away as Dempsey returns to share the news that she's expecting his baby.

Dempsey (Sophie Don) and Mason (Orpheus Pledger) last saw each other at Ziggy and Brody's wedding when she invited him back to her place and he readily accepted her offer, and when Mason gets a text from Dempsey asking if they can catch up, Mason is more than happy to agree.

But, when they finally do see each other again, Mason's excitement is cut short when an anxious Dempsey shares the big news that she's pregnant and that Mason is the father. Having a baby wasn't in either Dempsey or Mason's life plans, so what will the pair decide to do?

While Australian audiences will get to see the big reveal play out on screens tomorrow, in the UK, Dempsey's baby bombshell will air on Channel 5 in three weeks' time.

Speaking to TV Week, Pledger explains how hard it's been for Mason in the months following his heartbreaking experience with Beth Ellis (Anneliese Apps).

"Ever since Beth, he's found it really hard to find someone to move on with or find the opportunity to meet someone new," he shared.

Mason was previously left devastated when his girlfriend Beth tragically died shortly after Mason organised a romantic beach lunch for Beth and gave her a promise ring as a sign of his commitment.

With Beth in urgent need of a heart transplant, the romantic date was cut short when her breathing became laboured and she was rushed to hospital, before later dying when her condition worsened.

Orpheus himself was also in the news recently after being praised by a judge of the court for his heroic actions in Sydney last year. The 25-year-old actor tackled an individual who'd wrestled a woman to the floor.

"He just made a run for her," Orpheus said of the incident. "He ran 10 or 15 minutes and grabbed her full around the body and threw her to the ground. I was screaming and yelling saying, 'Stop, stop, stop', I made sure he got off her.

"There was a split decision. There was a moment where I thought, 'Wow, this is actually happening', so, of course I had the choice, but the way I was brought up. I just did what I thought was right. I didn't think of the consequences in the moment.

 I just needed to do what I could to help."
*
Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

tammyy2j (14-08-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tori wants a baby, problem solved  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (14-08-2018), lizann (15-08-2018), Pantherboy (14-08-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Mason Morgan gets life-changing news next month as Dempsey announces that she's pregnant with his baby.

Mason (Orpheus Pledger) gets excited when Dempsey asks to meet up with him for the first time since their hook-up on the day of Brody and Ziggy's wedding.

Although Mason has romance on his mind as he's reunited with Dempsey (Sophie Don), she seems distracted and is clearly anxious.

When Mason fails to notice this, Dempsey has to cut to the chase by revealing that she's expecting his child.

After taking some time to process the news, Mason meets up with Dempsey again and they both talk about their future plans.

Mason reveals that he needs to finish university and wants to travel, while Dempsey's own career ambitions don't include a baby right now either.

Although the pair discuss options on how to make it work, they struggle to come up with a solution. What does this mean for their future?


Mason Morgan gets a baby bombshell from Dempsey in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, September 3 and Tuesday, September 4 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (25-08-2018)

----------


## lizann

brody should off with willow or angie when new missus cheats

----------


## lizann

ah now brody too is into music and can play guitar  :Wal2l:

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week) - Aust Pace:

*Home and Away: Justin issues Willow a final ultimatum
Who will Willow choose? Justin or Dean?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...low-dean-51979

How do you choose between the people you love? That's the question Willow is forced to answer in Home And Away this week when Justin questions who she truly wants to be with: him or Dean.

While Justin's (James Stewart) attempt to stabilise their relationship is admirable, his rash approach could end in disaster. After all, Dean (Patrick O'Connor) has been in Willow's (Sarah Roberts) life for a long time. And right now, he needs her more than ever.

Will Justin's ultimatum backfire?

The busy couple decide to have a date night at Salt. It's been so long since they've spent time together. Tonight, it's all about them â no exceptions.

During her community service duty, however, Willow is caught up listening to Dean's family drama. 

The River Boy has found his father, and their meeting didn't go well. 

In fact, he's certain his dad â a wealthy man named Rick â wants nothing to do with him.

"Willow is used to looking after Dean and picking up the pieces for him and vice versa," Sarah tells TV WEEK. "It's the way they've lived for so long."

Willow urges him to pursue a relationship with Rick. But later that day, Dean arrives back in Summer Bay with an envelope full of cash. 

He tells Willow that Rick gave him $50,000 to stay away.

Willow decides to comfort Dean and tells Justin she'll be a bit late to dinner. But on his way to Salt, Justin spots his girlfriend and Dean sitting together on the beach. 

"Justin finds it really hard to watch Willow giving all of her time to Dean," Sarah explains. 

"He doesn't feel like she's making him her number one priority, as you should in a relationship."

While it's no secret that Dean and Justin aren't exactly friends, the mechanic had learnt to accept her ex-boyfriend's presence in the Bay. Justin even acknowledges their strong bond. But enough is enough. 

Justin storms home and waits for Willow to find him. When she arrives, he delivers his ultimatum. 

"When Justin tells Willow she has to decide between him or Dean, it's difficult for her," Sarah says. "But she understands his point of view. She's stuck in a really bad place."

Oh, boy! We don't like where this is heading!

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.*

----------


## Rowdydog12

So who actually works at the Garage?? Is it ever open? Is Mason a full blown Doctor now?

----------


## kaz21

Justin, dean and ziggy. Not that anyone is ever there. Think mason is still training.

----------


## Rowdydog12

the same Justin who just follows people around whinging and telling them what to do and Dean who seems to surf , drink in a caravan and hang at the bar! And Ziggy , well she does nothing.. 

Bring back River Boys

----------


## CuriousCase

I think it's time to ditch the Morgans, Ziggy, Dean, Willow, Jasmine and Colby. None have gelled with the show. And Robbo has hung around like a bad smell since Kat's death. 

Bring focus to Marilyn and John fostering some new kids, give Leah some new relatives and move her out of Alf's house. Get a new nuclear family in and two or three characters in their mid-late 20s to replace the pseudo bad boys and ex-reality TV stars. The show's core is about families and runaways, not crime. There's only so much you can do with crime-oriented storylines in the PG classification before it becomes a joke.

----------


## Rowdydog12

I agree.

Remember Leah has a block of land with a burnt house on it somewhere. Either move away or move into her own house unlike everyone else on the show apart from the Astonis , who are the only family who live together alone

----------


## CuriousCase

Yep. They could a long standing storyline right there: Leah deciding to rebuild on that block and over the course of 12 months, the house is built. They could totally mine that for storylines - a dodgy architect, a construction worker she falls in love with, the council giving her the run around, etc. Could also give Ben something to do since he works in that industry. 

Side note: My favourite scene was when Hunter and Leah said goodbye  :Lol: . He burned down her friggin house and they laughed off how troublesome he was. (Though despite that, he did manage to become a true blue HAA character, unlike Mason who is such a boring character and Pledger an even worse actor.

----------


## Rowdydog12

Wooooap , Justin needs to leave town for a few days again , guess that means he still doesn't work.. ever.

----------

kaz21 (01-11-2018), lellygurl (04-11-2018), lizann (28-11-2018)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Wonder if Justin will be seen doing any work in any of the 3 eps tonight ? Or will he just sit around sinking schooners or walking down the beach

----------

lizann (28-11-2018)

----------


## lizann

does brody leave with simone?

----------


## kaz21

Let’s hope!

----------


## Pantherboy

> does brody leave with simone?


AUST PACE. SPOILER ALERT.

We don't know yet. Brody cheated on Ziggy with Simone (in the Salt storeroom!) in the Aust 2018 season finale. Simone was under the impression that Brody had already left Ziggy, but afterwards he told her he hadn't. So we will have to see how that all pans out. But there were pictures around a while back of filming where Ziggy & the Astoni's seem to be arguing with Brody so it seems they know/find out what happened. There are also pictures suggesting Brody sells Salt, with him & Simone having a champagne toast next to a a sign saying "Sold" hanging from the balcony. You would think it would be pretty hard for Brody to stick around once everyone finds out what happened, but you never know. If he does leave, whether he goes by himself or leaves with Simone remains to be seen.

----------

kaz21 (30-01-2019), tammyy2j (30-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (UK Pace)


*Home and Away's Brody Morgan faces cheating temptation as Simone Bedford kisses him
Is it the beginning of the end for him and Ziggy?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ng-temptation/

Home and Away newcomer Simone Bedford shows her true colours next week, making a move on married man Brody Morgan.

Simone (Emily Eskell) has developed a close bond with Brody since they started working together at Salt, arousing suspicion that she has romantic intentions.

Next week's episodes see Brody's wife Ziggy (Sophie Dilman) decide to keep a close eye on Simone, finding any excuse she can to be around her at the restaurant.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) knows that Ziggy's sudden desire for a friendship with Simone isn't genuine, but he advises the trainee chef to go along with it to avoid rocking the boat.

Sadly, the atmosphere between the trio turns sour when Ziggy discovers that Simone has a picture of Brody set as the wallpaper on her phone.

Ziggy sees this as evidence that Simone can't be trusted and is infuriated when Brody doesn't side with her in the argument that follows.

After time to cool off, Ziggy reconciles with Brody and apologises for being paranoid â confident that he wouldn't throw away his marriage over a woman he's only just met.

What Ziggy doesn't realise is that Brody secretly is starting to develop feelings of his own for Simone, leaving him increasingly uncomfortable as they're working together.

Wanting to put a stop to this tricky situation before it's too late, Brody tells Simone that she can no longer work at Salt because he needs to put his marriage first.

Simone responds by kissing Brody passionately, admitting that Ziggy was right all along and she does like him. How will Brody react?

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, February 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

SPOILER ALERT! - AUST PACE!



*Home and Away confirms Brody and Simone outcome in shock new scenes
It's not looking good for Brody and Ziggy's marriage.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...edford-affair/

Home and Away has confirmed an affair storyline for married man Brody Morgan.

Show bosses have recently introduced trainee chef Simone Bedford as a new love interest for Brody (Jackson Heywood), leaving fans to wonder how far things would go between them.

Last year, 2018's season finale episode in Australia saw Brody finally cross the line by sleeping with Simone (Emily Eskell).

Home and Away has returned to Australian screens for its new season this week, picking up the storyline at last.

As Brody was guilt-ridden over cheating on his wife Ziggy Astoni (Sophie Dillman), his betrayal initially seemed like a one-off mistake. Putting on a show of loyalty, Brody rejected Simone again and asked her to leave.

However, today's episode on Channel 7 saw the dynamics shift yet again as indecisive Brody stopped Simone from departing Summer Bay at the eleventh hour.

As Simone questioned whether their connection was ever real, Brody confirmed that it was and realised in the moment that he simply couldn't let her go.

Giving into temptation, Brody kissed Simone and suggested that they should go somewhere more private to take things further once again.

With Brody now well into affair territory with Simone, how long will he be able to keep these dalliances secret from Ziggy?

Home and Away's UK fans will see these scenes on March 12 on Channel 5, where episodes are currently airing three weeks behind Australia.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday to Thursday at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article;

AUST PACE!!


*Home and Away's Brody Morgan hits a new low in Simone Bedford story
Is it only a matter of time before he's caught out?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-hits-new-low/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Brody Morgan has sparked a new backlash from fans by sneaking around with Simone Bedford when his loved ones needed him most.

Today's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (February 27) saw Brody continue his shock affair with Simone, while his wife Ziggy and her family all remained oblivious to his betrayal.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) had offered to be present to watch his inspiring mother-in-law Maggie complete a half-marathon, after weeks of training to raise money for charity.

Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) was touched by Brody's support, but at the last minute, he suddenly claimed to be too busy at work to attend. In reality, he just wanted to take the opportunity to spend time with Simone while everyone else was distracted.

Secret lovers Brody and Simone (Emily Eskell) spent the day discussing their future, with Simone making it clear that she wasn't prepared to be "the other woman" for long.

Meanwhile, frustrated after hearing that Simone might start working at Salt again, Ziggy decided to distract herself by running one leg of the race.

Ziggy hadn't done any training and with sweltering temperatures making the run difficult, she ended up staggering to the finish line and collapsing in the arms of her family, leaving everyone alarmed.

Unaware of his wife's scare, Brody was in bed with Simone â leaving viewers very unimpressed by his behaviour.
.
.
Recent trailers in Australia have revealed that two Summer Bay couples won't survive this week. Could Brody and Ziggy be one of them, or will Brody's affair go on for longer?

Home and Away's UK fans will see these scenes on March 21 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## kaz21

It annoyed me so much. Seeing him cheating, whilst ziggy was ill.

----------

Pantherboy (27-02-2019), tammyy2j (28-02-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

> It annoyed me so much. Seeing him cheating, whilst ziggy was ill.


I am disgusted at Brody the cheat

----------

kaz21 (28-02-2019), lizann (01-03-2019), Pantherboy (28-02-2019)

----------


## lellygurl

I don't condone cheating or anything but I like how they've played a rather character who is a chef, doesn't have much sex appeal / badboyness, etc. as a bad boy and that he has cheated... I like the storyline.

----------


## Rowdydog12

Wonder when Justin will actually go to work? And restaurants dont normally open til the afternoon so why doesn't Brody hang with his wife in the mornings ? She doesn't seem to work either..

----------


## kaz21

Nah Justin doesn’t work lol. I suppose prep is done in the mornings. Tho why the kitchen staff can’t do it.

----------


## CuriousCase

> I am disgusted at Brody the cheat


It's just a soap... :P

----------

lellygurl (04-03-2019), tammyy2j (05-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Brody Morgan faces huge pressure over his Simone secret
Will Justin ruin things for him?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...mone-pressure/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has hinted that Brody Morgan's shock affair could be sabotaged by his own brother.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) has started sleeping with Simone Bedford in recent episodes in Australia, jeopardising his future with his wife Ziggy Astoni.

Monday's episode (March 4) on Channel 7 saw Brody's luck start to run out, after a few days of successfully keeping his sordid fling under wraps.

After Brody and Simone (Emily Eskell) slept together at Salt once again, Justin caught them behaving suspiciously and realised something strange was going on.

Brody reluctantly told Justin (James Stewart) the truth about his cheating â admitting that while he still loves Ziggy, he also feels a strong connection to Simone.

Justin was naturally disgusted with his sibling's bad behaviour, but struggled to get through to him when he warned that the affair would end in tears.

Turning his attentions to Simone instead, Justin urged her to realise how many people she's potentially hurting and do the right thing by leaving Summer Bay.

Justin warned that Simone will ruin Brody's life if she sticks around, and his home truths appeared to have a visible impact on her. Will it be enough to end things between Brody and Simone?

Home and Away's UK fans will see these scenes on March 27 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## tammyy2j

> I don't condone cheating or anything but I like how they've played a rather character who is a chef, doesn't have much sex appeal / badboyness, etc. as a bad boy and that he has cheated... I like the storyline.


He did drugs

----------


## tammyy2j

> It's just a soap... :P


I know but I am still disgusted  :Embarrassment:  :Nono:

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Brody Morgan is pushed to choose between Ziggy and Simone
Is he ready?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...simone-choice/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has hinted that Brody Morgan may have to choose between Ziggy Astoni and Simone Bedford a little earlier than he'd hoped to.

Recent episodes in Australia have seen Brody (Jackson Heywood) torn between his wife and his secret lover, enjoying the best of both worlds as he puts off making a decision between them.

The Summer Bay love rat has faced opposition along the way from his older brother Justin, who's appalled over the way he's treating Ziggy (Sophie Dillman).

Tuesday's episode (March 5) on Channel 7 saw Brody spend some much-needed time on his marriage, inviting Ziggy out for a romantic date at Salt.

The decision was inspired by Justin, who wants him to forget about Simone (Emily Eskell), and the evening went well as Brody and Ziggy reconnected and found their old spark.

Simone was heartbroken to see the pair getting along well, especially when Brody's plans left her lonely in her caravan and eating a meal for one.

The next day, Simone got tough with Brody by quitting her job at the restaurant â admitting that she was already fed up with being "the other woman".

Simone doesn't want to be around Brody until he feels ready to make a decision, leaving him with a major dilemma.

Will Brody sacrifice his marriage for Simone's sake, or could it be that he's not ready to let Ziggy go?

Home and Away's UK fans will see these scenes on Channel 5 on March 28.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week):

AUST PACE!

*Ziggy or Simone? Brody finally decides in bombshell Home and Away episode
But shock baby news could derail his decision...*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...y-simone-54638

Brody committed the ultimate betrayal by cheating on Ziggy with Simone. Now, no longer able to live a lie, Brody is forced to choose between his wife and mistress. That is, until Ziggy makes a surprising announcement. 

The drama picks up in Home And Away when Brody (Jackson Heywood), Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) and Justin (James Stewart) gather to celebrate Tori's (Penny McNamee) baby news. 

As they toast to the future, young mechanic Ziggy also shares exciting news: she's sold their honeymoon gift vouchers and put the money into a savings account for a house. 

Brody feigns excitement to cover his shock. The chef has been balancing his recent affair with colleague Simone (Emily Eskell) for weeks, never looking ahead. But with Ziggy ready to make plans for their future together, the guilt is sinking in.

Nearby, Maggie (Kestie Morassi) and Simone overhear the conversation. 

As Maggie bubbles with joy and congratulations for the couple, Simone locks eyes with Brody in a tense and awkward exchange. 

It's a glass-shattering moment for Simone, who's recently fallen head over heels for Brody. 

"It's heartbreaking," Emily, 28, tells TV WEEK. "It's one of those important moments when you see how couples really are together. 

"There's a promise to a future [for Brody and Ziggy], so it's not looking good for what she wants to happen."

Brody slips away from the table and quietly begs Simone for a chance to talk. But the heartbroken redhead refuses and tells Brody their relationship is over. 

"She feels like a home-wrecker," Emily explains. "It's an awful, awful feeling." 

When Justin sees the exchange, having recently learned of the affair, he lays into Brody over his reckless behaviour. 

He chastises his brother for playing the perfect husband while still chasing Simone. 

Ignoring his advice, Brody makes another desperate plea to Simone. But fed up and feeling guilty, Simone criticises Brody's inability to decide between her and Ziggy. 

"She needs something to change soon or she won't be able to live with herself," Emily explains.

Brody is left to stew over Simone's harsh reality check. With her words ringing in his ears, he comes to a shock decision. Confiding in Justin, he reveals he's in love with Simone and is going to leave Ziggy.

Meanwhile, Ziggy and Tori continue to discuss the baby announcement at Salt. As the women chat about Tori's decision to become a mother, Ziggy starts to give thought to the prospect herself. 

Already wanting to build a home with Brody, Ziggy now starts to think about having a family too. 

Brody may have made up his mind for now, but could Ziggy's decision change it once again?

*Home and Away airs Monday to Thursday, 7pm, on Channel Seven.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Brody Morgan faces a new setback over his future with Simone Bedford
Is there anywhere they'll feel welcome in the Bay?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...dford-setback/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has hinted at yet another setback for Brody Morgan and Simone Bedford as they try to start a new life as a proper couple.

The show's latest Australian episode saw the atmosphere turn highly awkward for Brody (Jackson Heywood) and Simone (Emily Eskell) as the issue of future living arrangements came to light.

Wednesday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia (April 24) saw Brody and Simone continue to struggle with the judgement they're facing from disapproving locals in Summer Bay after their affair.

Irene Roberts couldn't resist making a comment about how quickly they're proceeding with their relationship following Brody's acrimonious split from his wife Ziggy.

Meanwhile, Dean Thompson also caused trouble by disrupting Bella Nixon's latest study session with Simone â insisting that she and Colby should have nothing to do with the woman who betrayed Ziggy.

Spending some time alone at the cottage later, Brody tried to take Simone's mind off the backlash and suggested she should stay the night, rather than heading back home to the caravan park.

Simone was visibly uncomfortable over the suggestion, well aware that the cottage was where Brody and Ziggy were building their own life as a couple just a few weeks ago.

Although Simone does end up staying over, this only fans the flames further with Brody's family â with Mason and Justin both fearing that things are moving far too quickly for the new couple.

With few people in the Bay willing to give Brody and Simone's relationship the time of day, and no easy way forward for them to live under the same roof, is this another sign that they could be driven out?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Tuesday, May 14 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away's Brody Morgan plans to share his dark past with Simone Bedford
Will this affect their future as a couple?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...one-dark-past/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has hinted that Brody Morgan will have to open up over his drugs history in a candid conversation with his new girlfriend Simone Bedford.

Brody (Jackson Heywood) is determined to concentrate on building a happy future with Simone after splitting from his wife Ziggy, but there are more hurdles ahead as mistakes from his past come back to haunt him.

A new trailer on air in Australia has offered a sneak peek at future episodes, as Simone (Emily Eskell) realises there's lots about Brody that she still needs to learn.

A tense conversation with Maggie Astoni sparks the new storyline twist, as she questions Simone on how well she really knows Brody after their controversial fling.

Brody later confides in his disapproving brother Mason about how Simone doesn't know anything about his history of drug use and criminal record.

It seems that Brody will have to revisit some painful memories as the pressure mounts for him to open up to Simone, but how will she react to the truth?

The latest potential setback for Brody and Simone comes as they're considering future living arrangements.

A triple bill of episodes in Australia today (April 25) saw Brody and Simone rule out living in the cottage at the bottom of the Morgans' backyard, realising that it would be too strange for Brody's family.

The pair have agreed to rent out a place somewhere else, meaning Simone can finally get out of the caravan park â if she's willing to accept Brody's future revelations, that is.

Home and Away airs these scenes next week in Australia and in May on Channel 5 in the UK.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Home and Away hints at Brody Morgan's exit plot in new scenes
Will he be leaving with Simone?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...gan-exit-plot/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away has started to sow the seeds for Brody Morgan's possible exit storyline, with the ongoing backlash over his affair starting to take its toll on Simone Bedford.

Jackson Heywood, who plays Brody, hasn't been spotted filming with the show in recent months â although the Aussie soap tends not to officially confirm its departures in advance.

Scenes airing in Australia this week have now hinted at a possible double exit for Brody and his new partner Simone (Emily Eskell).

The controversial couple have few friends in Summer Bay after betraying Ziggy Astoni â and recent scenes in Australia have seen their troubles intensify.

Simone was left upset when she was targeted with abusive graffiti at the school, which branded her a "homewrecker". She was also hurt to realise that Bella Nixon was the surprising culprit, succumbing to peer pressure in the hope of impressing Raffy Morrison.

Although Bella later apologised for the nasty stunt, it was a case of "too little, too late" for Simone, who resigned from the school and vowed to move away from Summer Bay.

Stressed-out Simone insisted that she couldn't carry on living in a community which views her as a "scarlet woman", so she suggested carrying out a long-distance romance with Brody instead.

Brody quickly came up with an alternative idea, deciding to leave the Bay alongside Simone and later sharing the big news with Ziggy. Will Simone and Brody be departing for a fresh start together?

Home and Away airs these scenes in the UK on Tuesday, May 28 on Channel 5.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (from TV Week)

AUST PACE!


*Jackson Heywood bids farewell to Home and Away
Itâs time for Brody to leave Summer Bayâ¦*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...d-leaves-56305

Brody Morgan strolled in to Summer Bay with the rest of the Morgan siblings in 2016, instantly becoming a major part of the Home and Away story.

Over the years fans have watching Brody, played by Jackson Heywood, overcome drug addiction, marry Ziggy Astoni (Sophie Dillman) and, most recently, break her heart after embarking on an affair with Simone (Emily Eskell). Now, Brody is leaving the Bay with Simone. 

Ahead of his on-screen departure this week, Jackson chats to TV WEEK about his final farewell. 

*It's sad to see you go! How are you feeling about saying goodbye to Home And Away?* 

It's a bit bitter-sweet, but I'm OK with it. The good thing about acting is that jobs come to an end; it's always varying and you can look forward to another chapter.

*How would you sum up your experience on the show?*

I got everything I wanted from the show [as an actor]. It gave me good foundations to hone my craft. Time-wise with this show, you're in a huge pressure cooker, so that's been a big learning curve. It's a lovely industry, but it's also exhausting because it's so non-stop. 

*Any memorable storylines from playing Brody?*

His drug addiction storyline gave me a lot of great scenes. It was a delicate subject matter, so I wanted to do it well. I felt fulfilled creatively by delving into that.

*What's ahead for you?*

I'll keep working as much as I can. But I also write, so I'd love to get a film into production in the next year. Who knows? It's exciting.



The digital spy article:

*Home and Away star Jackson Heywood speaks out as Brody Morgan leaves Summer Bay
"It's a bit bittersweet."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...y-morgan-exit/


And the newidea.com.au article:

*Home and Away: Tears as Brody says goodbye forever* 

https://www.newidea.com.au/home-and-...ay-with-simone

----------

Perdita (11-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!

*Home and Away's Mason Morgan takes another huge risk in Raffy's epilepsy storyline
Could he be arrested again?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...morrison-risk/

*Note: This article contains spoilers from Australian-pace Home and Away episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Home and Away's Mason Morgan has threatened to risk his own freedom for a second time, for the sake of his younger sister Raffy Morrison.

The siblings are currently taking centre stage in a medicinal cannabis storyline, as Mason (Orpheus Pledger) believes that CBD oil was helping Raffy to manage her epilepsy.

Recent episodes in Australia have seen Mason escape with a slap on the wrist, after being caught with marijuana that he'd bought to produce his own CBD oil at home.

Despite this lucky escape, today's episode on Channel 7 (June 17) â which broadcasts Home and Away in Australia â saw Mason consider taking the law into his own hands yet again.

After Raffy had another seizure on the beach, Mason was left more convinced than ever that she needs the CBD oil.

Not wanting to wait around for Raffy to be accepted onto a medical trial, Mason secretly contacted his former dealer to get their previous arrangement going again.

When Justin's girlfriend Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) walked in and overheard the surreptitious phone call, she urged Mason not to make the same mistake twice. Mason responded by snubbing her advice and warning her to back off.

Tuesday's episode in Australia (June 18) will see Mason remain determined to go ahead with the illegal transaction, despite stern protests from Leah and Justin not to. Is he playing with fire?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on July 17, as Channel 5 is currently airing episodes one month behind the Australian screenings.

*Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

UK PACE


*Home and Away reveals more problems for Brody and Simone ahead of double exit
The show is building up to their departures on UK screens.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...more-problems/

Home and Away couple Brody Morgan and Simone Bedford aren't on the same page next week, as the show builds up to their departures from Summer Bay.

The controversial pair have already left screens in Australia, but still have a few episodes left on Channel 5 for UK viewers.

These new spoiler pictures show some final tensions for Brody and Simone (Emily Eskell) as they try to make some plans for the future.

Brody has already decided to sell the Salt restaurant so that he can start afresh with Simone elsewhere, but the big question is the location for their next adventure.

Simone thinks that she has found the perfect new opportunity for her and Brody when she sees that a country eatery is up for sale, complete with its own vineyards.

As far as Simone is concerned, this is an idyllic spot for a new life â but when Brody sees how far away it is from the Bay, he immediately shuts the idea down.

Brody protests that he doesn't want to put a big distance between himself and his family, so Simone agrees to forget about the eatery.

Despite this, Simone can't help feeling wistful about the missed opportunity. Is it another sign that Brody will always put his family before her?

Jackson Heywood, who played Brody for three years, recently admitted that he had mixed feelings about his departure from the soap.

He told TV Week: "It's a bit bittersweet, but I'm okay with it. The good thing about acting is that jobs come to an end. It's always varying and you can look forward to another chapter.

"I got everything I wanted from the show [as an actor]. It gave me good foundations to hone my craft. Time-wise with this show, you're in a huge pressure cooker, so that's been a big learning curve.

"It's a lovely industry, but it's also exhausting because it's so non-stop."

*Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel* 5.

----------


## Rowdydog12

So everyone is off to work , the oldies to the diner , the gymbo's to the gym, Alf to the tackle shop , the doctors to the hospital , the teachers to the school Cops to the cop shop and 

STILL JUSTIN IS NOT WORKING !!!!! He is just hanging around shagging and whining !! same with Ziggy ! all they both do is shag and surf!

----------

kaz21 (27-08-2019), lellygurl (02-09-2019), tammyy2j (19-09-2019)

----------


## kaz21

> So everyone is off to work , the oldies to the diner , the gymbo's to the gym, Alf to the tackle shop , the doctors to the hospital , the teachers to the school Cops to the cop shop and 
> 
> STILL JUSTIN IS NOT WORKING !!!!! He is just hanging around shagging and whining !! same with Ziggy ! all they both do is shag and surf!


 :Rotfl:

----------

lellygurl (02-09-2019)

----------


## CuriousCase

Orpheus Pledger is running an acting course in Oct... He must have left!

http://www.filmtv.com.au/melbourne

----------


## lizann

> Orpheus Pledger is running an acting course in Oct... He must have left!
> 
> http://www.filmtv.com.au/melbourne


he needs the course himself

----------


## Rowdydog12

> he needs the course himself


Hey its hard work walking from one end of the park to the other and getting stopped in between for a chat whilst in a red singlet with a backpack or yoga mat in hand!

----------

kaz21 (19-09-2019), lellygurl (21-09-2019), lizann (27-01-2020), tammyy2j (27-11-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...rg9fOFXpC9FDu4


Orpheus Pledger leaving Home and Away

----------

Pantherboy (27-11-2019), tammyy2j (27-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

And the Digital Spy article after tonight's Aust season finale:


*Home and Away star reacts to shock death in 2019 season finale
The scenes will air in the UK in early 2020.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...h-2019-finale/


And another nowtolove.com.au article:

*Home and Away stars and fans react to Orpheus Pledger's shocking exit
''Oh my god, they're literally tearing my favourite family apart.''*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...eactions-60552

----------

tammyy2j (27-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

The youngest Morgan leaves the same way as the youngest Braxton, dead, shot

----------

lizann (27-11-2019), Pantherboy (27-11-2019), Perdita (27-11-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Justin is so annoying, why should Robbo not have his daughter Grace while Tori is in hospital

----------

lizann (20-01-2020), Pantherboy (14-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:


*In memory of Mason: Home And Away holds a candlight vigil to say goodbye
The Summer Bay residents remember a young life lost.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-funeral-62255

After the shocking events of the hospital siege, which saw Mason tragically killed by a crazed gunman, it's time for Summer Bay to grieve.

When the police inform the Morgan family of Mason's (Orpheus Pledger) death in Home And Away this week, the news comes as a tragic blow.

Justin (James Stewart) instinctively clings to his sister Tori (Penny McNamee) as she collapses in tears.

"The Morgan siblings have always been close, so losing their younger brother rocks them to their core," Penny, 36, tells TV WEEK. 
"They'll sit in this grief for a long time."

In their heartache, however, they realise they must break the news to their younger siblings Brody (Jackson Heywood) and Raffy (Olivia Deeble), who left to live in Melbourne last year.

As the eldest, Tori and Justin have always kept the family afloat. 

But with the difficult year that tested their family so much, the heartache of losing Mason could break them.

"It's been a roller-coaster of emotions for Tori," Penny says.

"Her dream of becoming a mother finally can true with the birth of little Grace, but she spent most of her pregnancy in witness protection with medical complications. Then, this all culminated with the death of her beloved brother. It's been tough."

s word of Mason's death travels through Summer Bay, the Morgans receive many words of condolence and messages of sympathy. 

Alf (Ray Meagher) suggests the community gather at the beach for a candlelight vigil to pay their respects.

Later that night, the Summer Bay locals arrive to reflect on the sombre event and pay tribute to lives lost.

Marilyn (Emily Symons) remains particularly pensive as she reflects on the circumstances that could have ended her own life during the hospital siege, and reminds Tori that her brother died a hero.

After Alf delivers a heartfelt tribute, Justin and Tori hold each other close and send their lanterns out to sea in a fitting farewell to their baby brother.

Penny McNamee reveals she let the tears flow

"Those episodes [where Tori is informed of Mason's death] were absolutely heartbreaking [to film]. Luckily, I have a vivid imagination, so I just put myself in that situation and let the tears flow. As all new mums know, those emotions are certainly bubbling below the surface, and Tori really struggles after losing Mason, so I used that. But having a little baby to care for and support, Tori quickly has to pull herself together and just get on with things."

----------


## lizann

no return of liv and brody for mason's funeral or is it done off screen

----------


## Rowdydog12

If they don't return for the funeral of their brother , the show is rubbish..

----------

tammyy2j (28-01-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> If they don't return for the funeral of their brother , the show is rubbish..


In soapland, close relatives very very rarely return for a funeral ... that is how it is, not that the show is rubbish .. the actors might not be available to return due to other work commitments or illness ...

----------

Pantherboy (27-01-2020), tammyy2j (28-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

> In soapland, close relatives very very rarely return for a funeral ... that is how it is, not that the show is rubbish .. the actors might not be available to return due to other work commitments or illness ...


Exactly right Perdita. And in this case I believe Olivia Deeble (Raffy) was still over in the US doing the Disney movie at the time this current H&A storyline was being filmed. Not sure about Jackson Heywood (Brody), but he was overseas at some stage after he left H&A. (And I think they both left the show well before this current storyline evolved etc so it was too early for them to have filmed any extra scenes at the time before they left). I imagine they may say that there is some kind of complication with Raffy's epilepsy treatment etc that will possibly prevent her from travelling up to Sydney for the funeral? We will see.

----------

Perdita (28-01-2020), tammyy2j (28-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

better off screen funeral so brody and liv can be there not seen

----------

Pantherboy (31-01-2020), tammyy2j (28-01-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

Mason will be buried or cremated, I assume with the parents

----------

Pantherboy (31-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Robbo's funeral is on Monday (Aust). His parents arrived last night (Thurs) & right at the end of the episode they were all getting ready to go to the service. 

Also during the episode, when Tori & Justin were arguing, Tori mentioned that she had been on the phone trying to arrange Mason's memorial service, & it has been hard trying to find a Crematorium somewhere between Summer Bay & Brody/Raffy (to make travel easier?). So I assume his service is going to happen off screen, so Brody & Raffy can attend? (& so of course we won't see them on screen). By the way, there has been no mention of Justin telling Ava about Mason...

----------

tammyy2j (31-01-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Nowtolove.com.au* article:

AUST PACE!


*Grab the tissues! Home And Away bids a final farewell to Mason after his tragic death
The Morgans lay their baby brother to rest.*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-funeral-63132

Justin and Tori have endured the toughest battle of their lives since losing Mason. And their grief was compounded yet further when Robbo also died, leaving Tori's baby Grace without a father.

While the heartbreak of losing two people they love will never fully heal, the siblings decide to take a big step forward and farewell their baby brother.

In an emotional week in Home And Away, Justin (James Stewart) and Leah (Ada Nicodemou) return home to find Tori (Penny McNamee) in tears. A box containing Mason's (Orpheus Pledger) ashes have just been delivered.

They decide to bury the ashes in between their parents' graves. Leah, who had been kidnapped during the hospital siege, has only just learnt of Mason and Robbo's (Jake Ryan) deaths and asks to accompany the Morgans to say goodbye.

"Leah didn't know about Mason and Robbo for a long time," Ada, 42, tells TV WEEK. "So it came as a huge shock when she found out and she didn't get to grieve them."

At the cemetery, Justin and Tori share stories about Mason and bury his ashes. The siblings embrace, while Leah places a bouquet on his grave.

After an emotional day, the trio return home and sit in silence. As Tori plays with baby Grace, Justin suddenly slips away. 

In the bathroom, he lets his anguish consume him and sobs into his hands. Leah comes to find him and, despite their recent disconnect, pushes aside her fears to comfort him â the pair realising they need each other now more than ever.

Orpheus spoke to TV WEEK before his departure from the show last year. 

"I'm so appreciative of all that I got to do, all I got to see, all that I got to learn, all that I got to experience over those almost four years." 

Speaking about Mason's final heroic moments in the siege Orpheus likened his death to a song. 

"There was so much momentum leading up to his death so it was just... it was a bit of a crescendo moment, it was just like the height of a really intense and amazing kind of song."

----------

Bordercollie (23-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:

AUST PACE!


*Home And Away proposal! Justin pops the question to Leah
Will she say yes?*

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...-engaged-63871

While their love blossomed unexpectedly, Justin and Leah could be the perfect match. And this week, Justin has a proposal.

But what will Leah say?

In Home And Away this week, Justin (James Stewart) has a spring in his step. 

His family are finally moving on from their grief – and his girlfriend Leah (Ada Nicodemou) is ready to leave her own trauma behind.

Since being held captive by a deranged stalker, Leah has struggled to be around people – in particular, men. 

Her feisty and bubbly personality was replaced by fear as she struggled to move on. The distance almost caused their relationship to end.

"Leah is on the road to recovery and it's taken her some time to find her feet," Ada, 42, tells TV WEEK. 

"She's so happy with Justin. He wants to support her."

After finally making a statement to police, the weight on Leah's shoulders lifted and her true self resurfaced. For Justin, their reconciliation marked the beginning of a new chapter.

While at the Diner, Irene (Lynne McGranger) notices Justin's good mood. He then reveals he has a big proposal planned and invites Leah to a special dinner. As he walks away, Irene wonders if he's going to propose.

Leah is stunned. She loves Justin, but is she ready for such a major step? 

"The thought of Justin proposing is daunting. While they've been in a happy place and are finding their way as a couple, marriage is a huge leap," Ada says.

Later, Justin arrives to take Leah to dinner. Nervous about what's in their future, Leah shies away from conversation.

After a brief moment of silence, Justin takes a deep breath and makes his announcement. Will they get engaged?


And the Digital Spy article:

*Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker expects surprise proposal in new scenes
Is she on the money?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...stin-proposal/

----------


## Rowdydog12

:Rotfl:  Did anyone else hear him? Justin ?  :Rotfl:  asking Ziggy "How would you feel about running the garage by yourself for a few days"  :Rotfl:  A few days????? She is hardly there as well and he is never there!! Then  :Rotfl:  he walks off to have a picnic date lunch with Leah (who is supposed to be running a low staffed diner that provides lunch) and she takes off too!!!  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl: 


ps. still no vision of buddy the dog   :Ponder:

----------

kaz21 (26-05-2020), lellygurl (28-05-2020), lizann (27-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home And Away shock collapse! Justin?s life hangs in the balance - and the diagnosis is more than troubling
''Justin?s life is in danger.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...collapse-65019

For weeks now, Justin hasn't felt like himself. He's forgetful, disorientated and careless.

And this week in Home And Away, he finds out why when he's rushed to the emergency room.

The terrifying scenes play out at the garage, where mechanic Justin (James Stewart) is restoring a car using toxic acid.

Despite feeling woozy, he soldiers on ? until he collapses in a heap! As he falls, Justin knocks over the bottle of acid, allowing it to pool around him.

"Initially, Justin didn't think there was anything wrong. He was just tired and run down," James, 44, tells TV WEEK.

"He's been working on a car with a lot of rust and he has to use a special liquid that's hazardous ? if you inhale it or get it on you, it can burn the skin.

"Justin is pouring some out of a big jerry can when he has a spasm and collapses. Needless to say, things aren't looking very good for him."

Thankfully, Alf (Ray Meagher) is passing by and comes across Justin on the concrete floor, suffering burns from the chemicals.

He quickly calls an ambulance, before letting Leah (Ada Nicodemou) and Tori (Penny McNamee) know of the situation.

At the hospital, Tori treats his burns and runs tests to get some answers.

"Justin's life is in danger at this moment because of the mystery," James says. "We don't know what caused him to collapse and how quickly his health is deteriorating."

What was thought to be a reaction to the chemicals turns out to be far worse.

What does Tori discover?


And:

Home and Away's Justin Morgan to receive a surprising diagnosis after shock collapse
"Things aren't looking very good for him."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ing-diagnosis/

----------


## Rowdydog12

Yeah yeah Justin anything to get out of working...

----------

lellygurl (25-08-2020), lizann (26-08-2020)

----------


## lizann

is ari or tane "mechanics"

----------


## Pantherboy

> is ari or tane "mechanics"


Not that we know of. Ari is in construction/building. We don't really know what Tane's 'qualifications' are, other than he had been earning his money doing dodgy stuff. Ari offered to get him a job at his worksite, but he wasn't interested & initially when Mac offered him a job at Salt he reckoned it wasn't his thing (before he eventually took the job). When Nikau went to visit Tane a few times before Tane came to SB permanently, we saw him working out with weights etc & given his physique I assumed that he would end up working at the gym. That obviously hasn't happened so far, but maybe further down the track............

But you never know lizann, with Justin's current health situation it may end up that he needs more help at the garage (other than Ziggy), & we will find out that Tane does indeed have some mechanical experience. We will see...
(at the end of last night's Aust episode we found out what Justin's underlying health problem is).

----------


## kaz21

Maybe one of the new people coming in, is a mechanic?

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Justin Morgan faces a big decision after his diagnosis at the hospital
Tori fears he's making the wrong choice.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...osis-decision/

Home and Away spoilers follow from this week's Australian episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has kicked off Justin Morgan's huge new storyline, as he faces a big decision after a surprising diagnosis at the hospital.

Justin was given an important update over his health in Thursday's episode in Australia (August 27), which will air on UK screens in a month's time.

Recent episodes on screen in Australia have seen Justin struggle with worrying symptoms, including aches and pains in his body.

The situation came to a head when Justin suffered a sudden collapse at the garage while working with toxic acid, causing some nasty chemical burns.

When doctors at the hospital tried to investigate the underlying cause of the collapse, Justin was sent off for an MRI scan.

His sister Tori (Penny McNamee) later broke the news that he has a tumour on his spine, although she assured him that it was highly unlikely to be malignant.

Justin was told that he could undergo a procedure to help but he immediately refused it, fearing the risk of permanent paralysis if the surgery went wrong.

Tori was disappointed by Justin's decision, feeling that he was making the wrong choice.

With this storyline set to run further in upcoming episodes, will Justin change his mind?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Justin Morgan faces more health worries in a new cliffhanger
Will he be okay?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ealth-worries/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has hinted that Justin Morgan's health crisis may not be over, in the show's latest Australian episode.

Justin (James Stewart) recently underwent surgery to remove a tumour on his spine, but the procedure ended early due to complications in the operating room.

When Justin's sister Tori (Penny McNamee) was called in to make an important decision as his next of kin, she told doctor Christian Green to wrap things up early. She made this choice as there was a risk of Justin losing his mobility if the full tumour was removed.

Everyone was relieved when Justin appeared to have made a full recovery regardless and his test results seemed positive, but Thursday's triple bill of episodes in Australia (October 8) hinted at more troubles to come.

Justin marked his ongoing recovery by taking Leah to the Diner for lunch, which allowed him to catch up on recent events in Summer Bay, including Ziggy Astoni's surprise split from Dean Thompson.

Justin also took the opportunity to inform Ziggy that he wouldn't be allowed back at the garage for another five weeks, meaning that she'd have to hold the fort for a while longer.

The next morning, Justin enjoyed concentrating on life at home as he made his partner Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) some breakfast, but as he did so, he began to struggle with his hand and was visibly concerned.

This storyline will continue next week on Australian screens as Justin realises that he needs to report back to Christian, but will he also confide in Leah and Tori about what's going on?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in a month's time.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Justin Morgan to receive health update after latest symptoms
What will Dr Green reveal?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...health-update/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Home and Away has confirmed that Justin Morgan will receive another important update about his health on Australian screens this week.

Justin (James Stewart) recently went in for surgery to remove a tumour from his spine, but has since noticed worrying signs that his troubles may not be over.

Monday's episode in Australia (October 12) saw Justin confide in his partner Leah Patterson-Baker about how his symptoms are already returning.

Justin explained that he thought he was imagining his issues at first, but they seem to be rapidly growing more serious.

After encouragement from Leah (Ada Nicodemou), a worried Justin agreed to head back to the hospital for an emergency appointment with Dr Christian Green.

Justin was adamant that he didn't want his sister Tori to know what was going on, but his desire for secrecy was thwarted when he realised that she'd be working a shift at the hospital at the same time as his appointment.

Home and Away has confirmed that Justin will attend his appointment regardless in Tuesday's episode, hoping to stay out of Tori's way while he's in the building.

Before long, Christian has some news to share with Justin about his condition ? but will it be good or bad?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Channel 5 for UK viewers in a month's time.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


Home and Away's Justin Morgan hears new treatment options after diagnosis
He has another big decision to make.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...tment-options/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Justin Morgan has been given new treatment options on Australian screens, after hearing that his tumour is growing back.

Justin (James Stewart) is currently facing an ongoing health crisis after an operation to remove his tumour didn't work out as everyone had hoped.

Recent episodes on air in Australia have confirmed that Justin's tumour is growing again, which explains why he is experiencing a recurrence of symptoms.

New doctor Christian Green (Ditch Davey) is continuing to oversee his case and is determined to help in any way he can.

Thursday's triple bill of episodes in Australia (October 15) saw Christian report back to Justin about a new decision that he needs to make.

Christian offered Justin the opportunity to go back into surgery for a more precise procedure, which would provide a better chance of removing the full tumour this time.

Justin was not in favour of the idea of more surgery, but soon learned that his only other option would be a round of radiotherapy.

This would be a slower process but could help to reduce the tumour and the pressure on Justin's spinal cord.

Christian left Justin with leaflets to read about his options and encouraged him to talk to his loved ones.

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in November.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away reveals more health fears for Justin Morgan
Will he be okay?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-health-fears/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Australian episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away has revisited Justin Morgan's health storyline following the show's return to screens in Australia.

The Summer Bay soap has returned for the 2021 season on Channel 7 this week and Justin's latest scenes have seen him suffer another setback after trying to get his life back on track.

Justin (James Stewart) underwent surgery for a tumour on his spine last year and was told that the operation appeared to have been a success.

After taking time out for his recovery, Justin returned to work at the garage on light duties ? dismissing concerns from his partner Leah Patterson-Baker (Ada Nicodemou) that he could have been moving too quickly.

In Thursday's episode in Australia, Justin took time out to show his gratitude to his employee Ziggy Astoni (Sophie Dillman) for how much responsibility she took on in his absence.

Justin rewarded Ziggy with an afternoon off, but once she'd gone, he suffered more agonising back pain and collapsed.

Fearful that history was repeating itself, Justin was rushed to hospital and learned that he'd have to go for a scan to determine what's wrong.

Sharing his fears with Leah, his sister Tori and doctor Christian Green, a worried Justin commented: "Every time I end up in this place it's bad news."

Justin was adamant that the tumour must be back, but is this really the case or is there another explanation?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 later this month.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia).

----------


## lizann

justin didn't invite brody and the sister for tori's engagement

----------


## Pantherboy

> justin didn't invite brody and the sister for tori's engagement


I am not sure if I am remembering this correctly, but didn?t they mention something about Brody & Raffy not being able to come up because Raffy had some kind of appointment/medical treatment etc??

Anyway, at Aust pace, last week Tori & Christian went to Melbourne so Tori could finally introduce him to Brody & Raffy (& apparently he met their approval!).

----------

lizann (17-03-2021)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Would of been nice if they invited some of Christians family too or do only people with no extended family like parents etc not exist outside of Summer Bay?

----------


## lizann

> Would of been nice if they invited some of Christians family too or do only people with no extended family like parents etc not exist outside of Summer Bay?


or robbo parents also

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Fighting with Leah AND for his life! Home And Away?s Justin is in huge trouble in shock new teaser
The couple are torn apart - could it be for good?

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...tin-leah-67284

To say Summer Bay favourites Justin and Leah are having a rough time would be a dire understatement.

Having lost what is essentially their life savings, $90,000, the money intended for their house deposit, the couple are in panic mode.

"They want a place of their own where they can start creating memories together," Ada, 43, tells TV WEEK.

"They have the money. Cue real estate agent Susie, who helped them find a home."

But when the bank knocked back their loan application, Susie convinced the couple to go with a private lender before taking off with the cash.

It seems things are only set to get worse for the couple.

The stress of Susie's deceit and theft of their money has Justin and Leah at odds in a tantalising new teaser for upcoming episodes.

At one another's throats over the loss, the situation threatens to tear the couple apart.

"You didn't listen!" Leah screams at Justin, who abruptly responds: "You blame me, don't you?"

YIKES.

Things somehow go from very bad to deadly in a matter of moments.

"They need each other more than ever but things are about to take another unlucky turn for Justin and Leah. 😨" the Instagram post reads.

As an angry Justin heads out in to the surf to cool off, Leah follows him down to the beach.

Distracted and stewing on his anger Justin is suddenly hit from the side by a huge wave. Knocked from his board the surfer is pummelled by waves and struggles to make it to the surface.

From the shoreline Leah screams out in horror.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Home And Away favourite Justin?s life is on the line when he suffers a shock overdose
''Justin instantly knows he?s overdone it.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...overdose-67493

Justin's life is on the line after he accidentally overdoses on painkiller medication in heart-palpitating episodes of Home And Away this week.

Justin's (James Stewart) health problems can be traced to a recent near-fatal surfing accident, which has left him with severe back pain.

Desperate to be fit for the upcoming Summer Bay surfing contest, Justin upped the number of pills he was taking. Now, however, he finds himself feeding an ever-growing need for drugs.

"Justin is really excited to enter the surf comp and feeling good after taking the pain medication," James, 45, tells TV WEEK.

"But right before he enters, his back flares up again, which causes him to take more medication ? he knows that without it the pain will be too unbearable to compete."

His partner Leah (Ada Nicodemou), meanwhile, has been too distracted to notice Justin is in trouble.

In the wake of swindler Susie (Bridie Carter) cruelly stealing her and Justin's life savings, Leah has been obsessively tracking the fraudster's trail of destruction.

Later, when Justin is a no-show for his competition heat, Leah begins to panic. She rushes home to find a clammy Justin writhing in agony, having overdosed on painkiller medication.

"As he lies on the floor, Justin instantly knows he's overdone it," James explains. "But he desperately wants to feel like himself again."

Unable to see or think clearly, Justin is in all sorts of strife. But when Leah tries to get him to go to the hospital, his response is to snap angrily at her.

Can Leah get Justin the help he so clearly needs before it's too late?



And:

Home and Away's Justin Morgan to suffer overdose in painkiller storyline
"He desperately wants to feel like himself again."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ller-overdose/

----------


## Rowdydog12

Justin is "doing the accounts from home" for the garage.....  Yeah ,good one.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away star James Stewart reveals new storyline is his "greatest challenge"
"It was my greatest challenge and my greatest privilege."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ing-storyline/

Home and Away spoilers follow.

Home and Away's Justin Morgan has been struggling with a painkiller addiction after a surfing accident.

Justin (James Stewart) has been dealing with extreme back pain and started taking medication for it. However, things escalated quickly and he became reliant on them, so much so that he also suffered a near-fatal overdose.

Speaking exclusively to Digital Spy, James said that Justin felt "like an idiot" after his surfing accident, explaining that he didn't go out on the water anticipating to hurt himself.

James also explained that this storyline is one of the biggest topics he's ever portrayed in his acting career.

"To be honest, my initial reaction was it's an honour to tell the story of people who have actually been through this and there's a long list. Whether it be prescription medication or any sort of medication," James said.

"Some of the very best people in the world have had their trouble. To get given this storyline at Home and Away it was my greatest challenge and my greatest privilege. I really went at this one!"

When asked about whether Justin has considered the consequences of overmedicating, James said Justin hasn't, specifically because when he takes the medication he can carry on living his normal life.

James said: "It doesn't seem like a consequence to him and that's the very difficult problem. That's where the problem is. Any great doctor or rehabilitation specialist would tell you; you've got to suss out that pain, let the pain come, learn to live with that pain and it must be absolute agony for some of those guys. I can't imagine and I can imagine why you would become addicted to painkillers."

Speaking about tackling an important subject matter, James said that he "absolutely loved" this storyline.

"I absolutely loved this. I did at least a decade of Shakespeare with the Great Shakespearian Company here in Australia that Geoffrey Rush began, and Shakespeare wrote some pretty big topics, so I'm pretty used to big scale topics and big voice," James explained.

"I don't mind being up in the back of a scene, making a cup of tea and then walking out the back door, but I really love sinking my teeth into something that might change someone's life, just slightly."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Ziggy Astoni to be sacked by Justin Morgan
His drug addiction escalates.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...justin-morgan/

Home and Away spoilers follow.

Justin Morgan's addiction to painkillers is escalating this week on Home and Away in Australia, leading to him sacking Ziggy Astoni.

We have seen Justin (James Stewart) grow dependent on drugs recently after a surfing injury left him in considerable pain. But his addiction is starting to have devastating effects on his mental state and his behaviour is affecting those around him, too.

In scenes that will air this week in Australia, and in early July on Channel 5 in the UK, Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) starts seeing that there is something going on with her boss.

When she tries to approach the matter with him, Justin flies off the handle and fires her on the spot.

What Ziggy doesn't know is that Justin is experiencing tension with Leah (Ada Nicodemou) as well because of his addiction.

As the drugs slowly consume him, the situation becomes enough for Leah when she finds her partner's secret stash of pills.

She demands an answer from him about what is going on, but she doesn't buy his excuses and feels like she is losing him.

In an interview with TV Week, actor Stewart said: "Justin is caught out ? he's like a deer in the headlights.

"He has to think quickly to keep his stash or lose it."

The pair have it out once more, and when Justin loses his cool, he shoves all his supply of drugs down the sink in an attempt to keep Leah.

But when she flees after his outbursts, he doesn't go after her, instead heading back to the bathroom trying to retrieve some of the crushed-up medication.

"We can all acknowledge he needs to take responsibility for his actions and try to find his way out of this," added James.

But will he? And who else is going to get hurt in the process?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article (the 2nd part of the article):


https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...oves-out-67872

Drug despair!

Justin overdoses on dodgy drugs he bought online in this week's nerve-racking episodes. It's not the first time he's overdosed on painkillers ? but will it be his last?

What started as treatment for a surfing accident has turned into a full-blown addiction to painkillers for Justin (James Stewart). On the surface, he appears to be doing all he can to kick his habit, this week telling Leah (Ada Nicodemou) he has a new doctor who is helping him go cold turkey.

But this is a big lie. Once Leah leaves the garage, Justin gets the shakes and wearily takes some of his dwindling supply of drugs.

"Things are definitely getting a bit too much for Justin," James, 45, tells TV WEEK.

"He's using any excuse to be able to behave like a victim and get medication."

When Ziggy (Sophie Dillman) shows up at the garage, hoping to get her job back after an erratic Justin fired her, he's almost busted ordering more pain meds online.

Ziggy demands to know why he fired her ? and Justin lies, telling her she stuffed up a job.

His painkillers arrive in the mail and Justin gets his fix ? and then he greedily takes even more until ? Leah finds him slumped in the garage.

Will he live?



And the DS article:

Home and Away's Justin Morgan to suffer another shock collapse
Will he be okay?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...hock-collapse/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away hints main character will be framed for murder
Justin was put behind bars, but is he the culprit?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...ie-mcallister/

Major Home and Away spoilers follow from recent Australian episodes, which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

A new trailer for Home and Away has teased that Justin Morgan will be arrested for the murder of Susie McAllister. But is he really the culprit or is he being framed?

In episodes airing on Australian TV next week, police find Susie's phone in Justin's car. Though he denies ever having seen it, the evidence looks pretty damning so they arrest him and put him behind bars.

ustin claims that he is being set up, though he has now been struggling with a painkiller addiction for months which has made him erratic and violent. But is he capable of killing Susie?

While he is definitely not lacking a motive, seeing that before she disappeared Susie conned Justin and Leah out of their life's savings, the police are not the only one who believe he might have actually done it.

"All it takes is a seed of doubt," says the voiceover as the trailer seems to indicate this seed might come in the form of Stephen, who has recently gotten closer to Leah, and with Justin now locked away, he is seen making his move as well as convincing Leah that her boyfriend is no good.

"We've both seen what he's capable of," Stephen tells Leah in the new promo.

It's clear that Stephen is pretty sure about who killed Susie, but could he have been the one who frames Justin in retaliation for the beating he suffered by Justin for getting it on with Leah?

The trailer also shows Leah finding a bag of money and a laptop, which seems to belong to Susie, promising that she's about to uncover the truth.

Will she find out who the real killer is? And will it end her relationship with Justin?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker to doubt Justin Morgan in murder mystery storyline
What will this mean for their relationship?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...morgan-murder/

Home and Away spoilers follow for UK viewers.

Home and Away's Leah Patterson-Baker is set to doubt her partner Justin Morgan as the soap's Susie McAllister murder mystery storyline continues.

In scenes scheduled to air this week in Australia and towards the beginning of August in the UK, Justin (James Stewart), who has been struggling with his painkiller addiction, will be seen attempting to detox.

While supportive Leah (Ada Nicodemou) tries to comfort Justin, it's not long before he loses his cool and lashes out Leah (Ada Nicodemou) as he starts destroying everything in sight.

It's too much for Leah, who ends up fleeing the scene amid the chaos of Justin's reaction.

Later on, things go from bad to worse for Justin when he's pulled over by the police. During their search, the officers discover a broken phone in his car that looks to link him to con-artist Susie's death.

Justin is arrested and taken to the station for questioning, where Detective Amy (Lisa Flanagan) turns the heat up and pressures Justin to confess to Susie's murder.

"Justin has no idea how the smashed phone got there," Stewart explained to TV Week recently. "He believes he's innocent."

Justin's addiction has made him erratic and violent in recent months, but does that mean he's capable of killing Susie?

Elsewhere, Leah admits to Roo (Georgie Parker) and Marilyn (Emily Symons) that she has her own doubts about Justin, admitting that, in his current state, she believes he is capable of killing someone.

What will her confession mean for their relationship going forward? Does it signal the beginning of the end?

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 (Australia). Selected classic episodes are available via Amazon Prime Video in the UK.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


EXCLUSIVE: James Stewart on becoming a ''monster'' and watching Home And Away with his daughter Scout
''We'll have an ice-cream afterwards and chill out.''

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...and-away-68240

James Stewart has been through hell.

He's been arrested twice, lied to his partner and threatened his friends ? all the result of a crippling painkiller addiction so severe he once tried to fish crushed up pills out of a drainpipe clogged with hair, dirt and goodness knows what else.

No-one ever said living in Summer Bay was easy. And for the Home And Away star, playing his character Justin's devastating downward spiral in recent weeks took an emotion, physical and mental toll.

But life always had a way of bringing him back to reality.

"I'd spend at least an hour washing off the day straight away at work," James, 45 tells TV WEEK of playing the emotional scenes.

"Then I'd get home to (daughter) Scout and have to make the Jasmine doll pretend to be Rapunzel. Your priorities shift and very quickly life's about broccoli and carrots and playing with the toy panda."

Having played Justin Morgan on HAA for five years, James is used to intense story arcs ? last year Justin had a life-threatening tumour on his back. But this was different.

"I put everything into this," he says of Justin's pill addiction story arc, which stemmed from a surfing accident."

As an audience member, you watch someone going into hospital and you feel for them and you're watching someone being vulnerable. But this (addiction) storyline leaves room for audiences not to like you.

That's a really hard thing to do, especially in this gig.

"I know so many actors that would love to run up the beach with a perfect six pack with a girl in a bikini a surfboard under their arm. But I love doing the dark kinds of things."

James' says his own experience with prescription medicine is pretty minimal. He broke his arm skateboarding as a teenager and had to get a local anaesthetic.

"I don't dig it," he says of painkillers. Inspired by one of his favourite actors, Heath Ledger's work in Candy and Leonard DiCaprio in Basketball Diaries, James worked hard with the writers, series producer Lucy Addario and co-star Ada Nicodemou to bring an authenticity to the addition arc.

In short, James was "proud" to become some kind of "monster" on screen. He has a favourite quote from Canadian singer-songwriter Leonard Cohen, famous for his song "Hallelujah", which says, "There is a crack in everything, that's how the light gets in."

"It's OK to be ugly, it's OK to have cracks," James says. "That's why I'm proud of this storyline. Sure, I may have got a word or shot wrong, but I was proud of my approach to it. And I'll be able to tell my daughter, it's OK."

Scout, James' nine-year-old daughter he shares with former fianc?e, actress Jessica Marais, is old enough to watch dad in Home And Away, and old enough to start asking questions about what he's doing up on screen.
At the time of interview, Scout was yet to see her father's bad behaviour on TV, but he's prepared for what happens when she does. "I know Scout is going to say to me, 'Dad what's happening there?'" James says.

"I'm then going to be able to bring up a bunch of topics like unhealthy use of medication, unhealthy relationships, lying. And the great thing is, we'll have an ice-cream afterwards and chill out."

Sometimes James will get home from work to find Scout watching HAA with his mum or with wife, former co-star Sarah Roberts. "She closes her eyes at the kissing scenes," James says of Scout.

"But she really watches it and I've taken her on the set quite a few times and she's really starting to take a shine to drama and TV."

And she's showing a real interest in storytelling.

"What she's saying is, 'Watch me read this story about this kid who is scared of a snake, see me be scared'," he says.

"When she's being scared she puts two hands under her chin and shakes them like she's blowing wind under chin and I'm like, 'Is that scared acting?' And she says, 'Yes dad! Urgh!"

But acting and performance isn't all she's keen on, with Scout also getting a kick out of karate, swimming and now science ("It's a massive deal"). James wants her to "love everything".

Scout is growing up fast, whether James likes it or not. That can have surprising benefits.

"After a while, they start helping," he laughs. Yet James is very aware that as an only child, Scout has "spent a fair bit of time around adults".

As such, her perception of the world and the way she converses is perhaps a little different to some other children, James adds.

"She's had to grow up quickly," he says. "I'm trying my hardest to let her be a kid. Sarah helps me with that. I suppose I might have been a strict single parent because I was a bit worried (about Scout). But Sarah's put this great ease into how the family runs. She makes it so easy to be a part of. It's so beautiful. We're loving life here."

Interestingly, while James' character Justin might have perfected lying to Leah, James is not so lucky with Sarah. "Some mornings, I'll say, 'See if you can tell my lie face'," James reveals.

"As husband and wife, you get to really know someone. And Sarah will say, 'I know when you do this, it means you're probably going to watch footy with the boys. She can really identify my different types of grins." Sounds like a happy marriage.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Justin Morgan sabotages Lyrik with blunder
"The band's going to kill me."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...botages-lyrik/

Home and Away spoilers follow from Tuesday's Australian episode (September 20), which some UK viewers may prefer to avoid.

Home and Away's Justin Morgan has sparked a possible career setback for Lyrik.

Recent episodes in Australia have seen Justin take over as manager of the four-piece group, who had been struggling to deal with the admin responsibilities of their music careers.

The opening for a managerial position worked out perfectly for Justin, who had been eager to play some role in the band's success for some time.

In Tuesday's episode on Channel 7 in Australia, Justin overplayed his hand while trying to secure the best possible deals for Lyrik.

Justin felt out of his depth while negotiating with venues over suitable fees for Lyrik, so he sought advice from his no-nonsense partner Leah Patterson over how to be more assertive.

After listening to Leah's tips, Justin ambushed Mackenzie Booth at Salt and insisted on upping Lyrik's fee for future gigs.

Although Theo, Eden, Remi and Kirby have been travelling for various concerts, a significant chunk of their income relies on their regular appearances at Salt.

In a tense exchange, Justin pointed out that Lyrik's profile has increased significantly since Mac first started showcasing them, so he argued that a fee increase was appropriate.

Mac was unimpressed that Justin was hassling her at work without scheduling an official meeting, so she rebuffed his sloppy negotiating efforts.

The following day, Justin returned to Mac and forced her to concede that she has no ongoing contract with Lyrik. He then demanded a 20% increase in their future payments for gigs.

Later, Justin reported back to Leah once more, admitting that his plans had backfired yet again.

Justin explained: "I overplayed my hand. Mac has cancelled all future Lyrik gigs at Salt. The band's going to kill me."

Can Justin salvage the situation before Lyrik find out?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in October.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (21-09-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Home and Away's Justin Morgan unfairly blamed for road horror
A Summer Bay disaster weighs on his conscience.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/hom...-morgan-crash/

Home and Away has left Justin Morgan in turmoil over a terrible accident that wasn't his fault.

The Summer Bay soap has returned to screens in Australia this week, resolving the big cliffhanger which took place on the day of Felicity Newman and Tane Parata's wedding.

When the show went off air in Australia in November, Eden Fowler was unwittingly driving Felicity to the ceremony in a damaged vehicle.

Felicity's brother Cash had presented her with their late father's old ute as a touching surprise, believing that it would make the perfect wedding car.

Unfortunately, a criminal associate working for biker gang member Tex Wheeler sabotaged the brakes on the car on the eve of the ceremony. The dangerous group were targeting Cash, expecting him to be the one who was driving Felicity.

In this week's return scenes, Eden and Felicity found themselves on a collision course with Justin and his partner Leah Patterson in the road.

With Eden unable to brake, a huge crash took place which left lives hanging in the balance.

While Felicity, Leah and Justin all made it through relatively unscathed, Eden's future was left uncertain when doctors warned that she could have a permanent brain injury and may never regain consciousness.

As tempers boiled over at the hospital, Cash was quick to blame Justin for the road disaster, pointing out that he'd worked on the ute at the garage in preparation for the wedding.

Although Justin was baffled over what could have gone so wrong, he was unable to defend himself as he questioned his own professional competence.

Justin later told Leah's nephew Theo Poulos: "The ute's brakes failed. All these people are hurt because the brakes on the car that I fixed failed. It's my fault."

Theo advised Justin to allow the police to investigate before jumping to conclusions, telling him: "Let them do their job and stop beating yourself up. If they have any questions, you will answer them."

Will the police figure out that the brakes were tampered with, or will Justin continue to be blamed?

Meanwhile, with everyone unaware that Tex's gang still posed a sinister threat, those responsible for the crash vowed to regroup and switch to a mysterious "Plan B" after missing their intended target.

The gang want revenge on Cash after he fatally shot their leader Marty in self-defence last year. Is Cash still in danger?

Home and Away fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in March.

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.45pm on Channel 5 and 6pm on 5STAR. First-look screenings air at 6.30pm on 5STAR and the show also streams on My5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 7pm on Channel 7 and streams on 7plus.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (11-01-2023)

----------

